# Walmart manager in Chesapeake VA shoots employees



## Missourian (Nov 22, 2022)

Just read...no word yet on fatalities.









						BREAKING: Multiple fatalities, injuries reported in shooting at Chesapeake, Virginia Walmart
					

CPD believes that there was only 1 shooter who is now dead but warned people to stay clear of the area.




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## Missourian (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## fncceo (Nov 22, 2022)

The inevitable result of adopting Japanese Management Techniques...


----------



## White 6 (Nov 22, 2022)

Wow.  Heck of a way to have a Blue Light Special.  Somebody said his employees weren't worth shooting.  He was dying to prove them wrong?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 22, 2022)

The dailymail.uk is saying up to ten people dead.

Multiple dead in Virginia after 'manager' opens fire in Walmart


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 22, 2022)

Damn, Around here the Walmart manager just gives them bad shifts and cuts their hours. Oh well, different areas, different tactics.


----------



## braalian (Nov 23, 2022)

It’s sad how desensitized we’re becoming to these.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 23, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Wow.  Heck of a way to have a Blue Light Special.  Somebody said his employees weren't worth shooting.  He was dying to prove them wrong?


Oh yeah, high comedy. No virtue signaling, yet.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 23, 2022)

Just what Virginia needs, more gun deaths.  The state has suffered terribly.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 23, 2022)

^^^   2 things Democrats are after

Your guns and your kids.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 23, 2022)

The manager!  He got royally pissed.  Maybe too many democrats.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Just what Virginia needs, more gun deaths.  The state has suffered terribly.



Maybe they should make homicide illegal or something.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


>


Bix noodin hood 

Black on black it'll disappear until then the progressive ghouls are actually praying the guy had a maga hat on


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bix noodin hood
> 
> Black on black it'll disappear until then the progressive ghouls are actually praying the guy had a maga hat on



One Twitter post responded with "Thoughts and whatevers."


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> One Twitter post responded with "Thoughts and whatevers."


Lol

Dats right dats right
Muffghas up in dare be craycray n sheeeeit


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

Tough week for the liberals. A retard's foot gets stuck on the gas pedal, a gay bar is shot up by one of their own, and now a black guy named "Andre Marcus Bing" shoots up a Walmart.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Tough week for the liberals. A retard's foot gets stuck on the gas pedal, a gay bar is shot up by one of their own, and now a black guy named "Andre Marcus Bing" shoots up a Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 729727


Awwwwwww...

No maga hat .....


----------



## jackflash (Nov 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


>


Wow, what a bummer.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Tough week for the liberals. A retard's foot gets stuck on the gas pedal, a gay bar is shot up by one of their own, and now a black guy named "Andre Marcus Bing" shoots up a Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 729727


When will the left quit living in denial ??

It's time they rejoin the real world, and quit being brainwashed by pandering evil politician's that use them to gain or stay in power.

The Democrat's are ending up with a huge amount of blood on their hands.


----------



## 1srelluc (Nov 23, 2022)

Seven dead including the shooter.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Tough week for the liberals. A retard's foot gets stuck on the gas pedal, a gay bar is shot up by one of their own, and now a black guy named "Andre Marcus Bing" shoots up a Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 729727


They sure are keeping this quiet 🤔


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

Where was a good guy with a gun when you need them?


----------



## Mashmont (Nov 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Just what Virginia needs, more gun deaths.  The state has suffered terribly.


Oh, these are black shooters in both cases,  so it won't be that bad according to the media.  No different from what Chicago sees on a nightly basis.


----------



## Mashmont (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Tough week for the liberals. A retard's foot gets stuck on the gas pedal, a gay bar is shot up by one of their own, and now a black guy named "Andre Marcus Bing" shoots up a Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 729727


Yeah, but at least they'll be able to attack capitalism with this one.  It's their favorite whipping-boy, Walmart.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 23, 2022)

braalian said:


> It’s sad how desensitized we’re becoming to these.



Let another 200 million people in, illegally or not, and watch it get a lot worse.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Maybe they should make homicide illegal or something.


But just one more gun law would have prevented this.


----------



## pyetro (Nov 23, 2022)

Yet another mass shooting. When will it end? 








						6 killed, at least 6 injured in Virginia Walmart after employee opens fire on co-workers
					

The shooter was identified by the company as a night manager who'd been with the store since 2010. All of those killed were workers at the store.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## candycorn (Nov 23, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Let another 200 million people in, illegally or not, and watch it get a lot worse.


As long as we're willing to sell guns to people no questions asked, you'll have this sad occurrence repeated over and over and over.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

The shooter is Black and used a pistol instead of an AR.  The story will disappear quickly.  It doesn't fit into the Democrat's narrative.


----------



## White 6 (Nov 23, 2022)

pyetro said:


> Yet another mass shooting. When will it end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walmart has a very long and high profile history of gun violence, murder and mass murder in their stores, including some of the largest mass murders in this country's history and their just average Black Friday trade, is shown to be violent every year and shown on TV, YouTube and elsewhere.  This is just typical Walmart traffic.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> The shooter is Black and used a pistol instead of an AR.  The story will disappear quickly.  It doesn't fit into the Democrat's narrative.



I just read a piece which said the shooter's identity hadn't been released.

How do you know he's black?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> As long as we're willing to sell guns to people no questions asked, you'll have this sad occurrence repeated over and over and over.



You don't even know where the shooter obtained the firearm. Did he buy it himself? Did someone else buy it for him? Was he even eligible to posses a firearm? Did he use one that belonged to a family member? Did he steal it? Did he simply take one out of the cabinet in the sporting goods department?

I've bought scads of firearms with no questions asked: Gun shows, flea markets, yard sales, personal transactions. And yet, I've never shot anyone.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Walmart has a very long and high profile history of gun violence, murder and mass murder in their stores, including some of the largest mass murders in this country's history and their just average Black Friday trade, is shown to be violent every year and shown on TV, YouTube and elsewhere.  This is just typical Walmart traffic.



Other than last night and the shooting in El Paso, what other Wal-Mart stores have seen mass murders?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> As long as we're willing to sell guns to people no questions asked, you'll have this sad occurrence repeated over and over and over.


How do you know this gun was sold to the shooter, no questions asked?
Oh.  You don't.
You just mindlessly repeat your talking points, like a dog reacting to a bell.


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 23, 2022)

braalian said:


> It’s sad how desensitized we’re becoming to these.


Amazing the amount of ridiculous comments people are dead. Of course in a minute they will blame the gun


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> The shooter is Black and used a pistol instead of an AR.  The story will disappear quickly.  It doesn't fit into the Democrat's narrative.


He was probably crazy. We need to take the guns early. Screw the courts.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

pyetro said:


> Yet another mass shooting. When will it end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you all again the next time.  Tomorrow?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> Amazing the amount of ridiculous comments people are dead. Of course in a minute they will blame the gun


Well sure - you have to push the agenda while the blood is still wet and the bodies still warm.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> Where was a good guy with a gun when you need them?


That's very clever. 
Did you just make that up all by yourself?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> See you all again the next time.  Tomorrow?


Leftists take control of society and this shit becomes normal. Coincidence?


----------



## White 6 (Nov 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Other than last night and the shooting in El Paso, what other Wal-Mart stores have seen mass murders?


It goes back a long, long way and in many states.  I did the search "history of Walmart shooting" and got plenty of articles.  The store manager of a Walmart was shot and killed at the store about 85 miles from here.
Here is the first article to pop up at the top on that search, but there are a bunch more:








						Sunday Strategist: Walmart’s History of Gun Violence
					

Breaking down the boldest bets in business.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

We've gotten to the "Ho Hum, another mass shooting....let's make jokes" stage, I see.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 23, 2022)

pyetro said:


> Yet another mass shooting. When will it end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are constant mass shootings in cities like Chicago, and yet you loons ignore those.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Maybe they should make homicide illegal or something.


That's been tried. Maybe we should make it legal for a week, and see it that sorts some of the problems out...


----------



## 1srelluc (Nov 23, 2022)

My daughter used that Walmart on occasion....She started going mostly to ALDI because it's a lot less "vibrant".....I guess the goblins in the area have not figured-out the whole quarter for a shopping cart thing.


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 23, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> That's very clever.
> Did you just make that up all by yourself?


Probably banned from carrying in the store!


----------



## insolent imp (Nov 23, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Leftists take control of society and this shit becomes normal. Coincidence?


what about the shootings that happened under Republicans watch. the libs did that too?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> See you all again the next time.  Tomorrow?


Never let a crisis go to waste, right ? All things no matter how disgusting is fair game in the crusade to disarm the law abiding citizen.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 23, 2022)

As long as people exist; murder will occur. Such is life.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 23, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Wow.  Heck of a way to have a Blue Light Special.  Somebody said his employees weren't worth shooting.  He was dying to prove them wrong?


Blue Light Special?  That was K-mart you idiot!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 23, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Seven dead including the shooter.


Six, not seven.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It goes back a long, long way and in many states.  I did the search "history of Walmart shooting" and got plenty of articles.  The store manager of a Walmart was shot and killed at the store about 85 miles from here.
> Here is the first article to pop up at the top on that search, but there are a bunch more:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a paywall.

From what I could tell, though, a lot of those shootings had little to do with Wal-Mart as an entity complicit in the shooting. One was clearly a lover's spat. Two were accidental shootings, and one was a couplpe on a shooting spree who happened to decided to make their final stand in a Wal-Mart parking lot.

I couldn't read anything past that...


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I just read a piece which said the shooter's identity hadn't been released.
> 
> How do you know he's black?





He was the store manager and recognized by everybody.


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

Vastator said:


> As long as people exist; murder will occur. Such is life.


As long as anyone can purchase an AR-15, mass shootings will occur. Such is life in America.


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> I've bought scads of firearms with no questions asked: Gun shows, flea markets, yard sales, personal transactions. And yet, I've never shot anyone.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> There are constant mass shootings in cities like Chicago, and yet you loons ignore those.


But red states generally have higher murder rates per Capita but you loons ignore those.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> As long as anyone can purchase an AR-15, mass shootings will occur.



Most mass shootings are committed with handguns.
Most people killed in a mass shooting are killed with handguns.

But, just curious:
How do you plan to get rid of the 20,000,000 or so AR15s in the US?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> He was probably crazy. *We need to take the guns* early. Screw the courts.



Bring it!

It'll be fun!





.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> But red states generally have higher murder rates per Capita but you loons ignore those.



Prove it, liar



.


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> But, just curious:
> How do you plan to get rid of the 20,000,000 or so AR15s in the US?


It's probably too late, this country will continue to be target practice for any mentally ill loser who wants to commit mass murder. I never "planned" to get rid of AR-15's, when you live in America, your "freedoms" include freedom to die in a mass shooting.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 729811
> He was the store manager and recognized by everybody.



Huh.

That's just a photo of a black guy who works at Wal-Mart.

I'd bet he's not the only one...


----------



## Vastator (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> As long as anyone can purchase an AR-15, mass shootings will occur. Such is life in America.


As long as people can purchase knives stabbings will occur... Blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Bring it!
> 
> It'll be fun!
> 
> ...


It takes to long to go to court. We need to take the guns from these crazy people. You don't agree?


----------



## Vastator (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> It's probably too late, this country will continue to be target practice for any mentally ill loser who wants to commit mass murder. I never "planned" to get rid of AR-15's, when you live in America, your "freedoms" include freedom to die in a mass shooting.


Yup. Freedom ain't for the faint of heart. The nature of a free country is that everyone is free. You want security? Lock yourself in a prison cell. You'll be as safe a a sheep in a pen. Others find the dangers that freedom brings, worth the risks.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Huh.
> 
> That's just a photo of a black guy who works at Wal-Mart.
> 
> I'd bet he's not the only one...


That is the picture of the night manager that the eyewitnesses identified as being the shooter.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Prove it, liar
> 
> 
> 
> .



Mississippi - 20.50 per 100k
Louisiana - 19.90 per 100k
Alabama - 14.20 per 100k
Missouri - 14 per 100k
Arkansas - 13 per 100k
South Carolina - 12.70 per 100k
Tennessee - 11.50 per 100k
Maryland - 11.40 per 100k
Illinois - 11.20 per 100k
New Mexico - 10.80 per 100k



			Murder Rate by State 2023
		


If you never leave your echo chamber, you never learn the truth.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> It takes to long to go to court. *We need to take the guns* from these crazy people. You don't agree?



Go right ahead.

Get good video to share with us.





.


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 23, 2022)

Anyone who has had employees or has had to manage employees has wanted to shoot some of them.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> It's probably too late, this country will continue to be target practice for any mentally ill loser who wants to commit mass murder


So...  you aren't willing to do a thing about it - you just want to whine.
Got it.
Thanks.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Mississippi - 20.50 per 100k
> Louisiana - 19.90 per 100k
> Alabama - 14.20 per 100k
> Missouri - 14 per 100k
> ...



All the mayors of the cities where the violence happens are democriminals.



.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> But red states generally have higher murder rates per Capita but you loons ignore those.


En contrere. We then go on to point out that these murders are happening in Democrat run cities.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> But red states generally have higher murder rates per Capita but you loons ignore those.


Maybe because they have cities that have been ran by Democrats for decades. Although Illinois does have a Democrat as Governor. You can also look at the murder capital of the US, New Orleans. the last Republican Mayor of that city  was Benjamin Flanders who served from 1870-1872.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Mississippi - 20.50 per 100k
> Louisiana - 19.90 per 100k
> Alabama - 14.20 per 100k
> Missouri - 14 per 100k
> ...


There is no such thing as Red States and Blue States.

It is America and the Democrat controlled big city shitholes.

Most of the crime occurs in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes, regardless of what state they are in.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> That is the picture of the night manager that the eyewitnesses identified as being the shooter.



Huh, okay, thanks...


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> There are constant mass shootings in cities like Chicago, and yet you loons ignore those.


2nd Amendment solutions.   Ho Hum.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

insolent imp said:


> what about the shootings that happened under Republicans watch. the libs did that too?


Of course.....Republicans are ALWAYS the victims.   Keep up.


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> So... you aren't willing to do a thing about it - you just want to whine.



Nothing has ever gotten done about it, too many rednecks and gun humpers like you in this country, all whipped into a foaming and frothing lather by people like Ted Cruz and Sean Hannity. Republicans, of course, are too cowardly to break ranks on this issue.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Prove it, liar
> 
> 
> 
> .





			Murder Rate by State 2023


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> It's probably too late, this country will continue to be target practice for any mentally ill loser who wants to commit mass murder. I never "planned" to get rid of AR-15's, when you live in America, your "freedoms" include freedom to die in a mass shooting.


I don't know why people from other countries come here as tourists......getting too dangerous.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> Nothing has ever gotten done about it,...


Yes, we know - you aren't willing to do a thing about it,  you just want to whine.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> There is no such thing as Red States and Blue States.
> 
> It is America and the Democrat controlled big city shitholes.
> 
> Most of the crime occurs in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes, regardless of what state they are in.


"There is no such thing as Red States and Blue States"................


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2022)

insolent imp said:


> what about the shootings that happened under Republicans watch. the libs did that too?


"took control of SOCIETY" not took control of washington.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> Republicans, of course, are too cowardly to break ranks on this issue.


You just said nothing can be done - so, why does this matter?
Oh wait.  You just want to whine.   Forgot.  Sorry.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> All the mayors of the cities where the violence happens are democriminals.
> 
> 
> 
> .


You sure got owned there, Skippy.


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Yes, we know - you aren't willing to do a thing about it, you just want to whine.


I have a 1st Amendment, as well as a 2nd Amendment enshrined right. Like you, I exercise both, except I don't have a gun fetish.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> As long as anyone can purchase an AR-15, mass shootings will occur. Such is life in America.


Because no other guns are ever used in mass shootings. NONE* 
 *


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> But red states generally have higher murder rates per Capita but you loons ignore those.


Again Large blue cities in red states


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Because no other guns are ever used in mass shootings. NONE
> **


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> I have a 1st Amendment, as well as a 2nd Amendment enshrined right.


That's right.
You have the right to whine about a situation you have no intention to address.
Please continue.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> All the mayors of the cities where the violence happens are democriminals.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Show your proof liar.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Because no other guns are ever used in mass shootings. NONE
> **


He just wants to whine.
Let him.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Vastator said:


> En contrere. We then go on to point out that these murders are happening in Democrat run cities.


Blue states don't have dem run cities?


----------



## notmyfault2020 (Nov 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Just read...no word yet on fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be difficult but where does it say at that site that it was a manager who did this?

??????

Where is the site that says it was that guy in one of the posts here? 

In any case, I'm glad he's GONE.. saves the taxpayers' money


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

notmyfault2020 said:


> I don't mean to be difficult but where does it say at that site that it was a manager who did this?
> 
> ??????
> 
> ...


Another male shooter.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Show your proof liar.



You are dismissed.


.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> There is no such thing as Red States and Blue States.
> 
> It is America and the Democrat controlled big city shitholes.
> 
> Most of the crime occurs in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes, regardless of what state they are in.


Red states are shit holes because they have lacking infastructure, high obesity rates, terrible schools. This creates anger among residents and causes them to murder more. 

Bunch of fat people who went to bad schools hit to many potholes and went on a murdering spree.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> Again Large blue cities in red states


Again, blue states have large blue cities too.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You are dismissed.
> 
> 
> .


That's how you do it folks. You have to call these liars out and expose them. 

You know you got em when they run from the thread.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> That's how you do it folks. You have to call these liars out and expose them.
> 
> You know you got em when they run from the thread.



Okay, bye.


.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 729811
> He was the store manager and recognized by everybody.


A black guy.   Who were the victims?


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Red states are shit holes because they have lacking infastructure, high obesity rates, terrible schools. This creates anger among residents and causes them to murder more.
> 
> Bunch of fat people who went to bad schools hit to many potholes and went on a murdering spree.


You are confused Moon Bat.

The bad schools, bad infrastructure and high crime are all in the filthy ass Democrat controlled big city ghettos.  No matter what state it is.

The good schools, good infrastructure and much lower crime are in the areas outside the Democrat controlled big city shitholes.  Not matter what state it is.

Democrats fuck up everything they touch, including the once great cities of America.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Red states are shit holes because they have lacking infastructure, high obesity rates, *terrible schools*. This creates anger among residents and causes them to murder more.
> 
> Bunch of fat people who went to bad schools hit to many potholes and went on a murdering spree.



The most conservative -- or RED -- people I know home school their children and those children are amazing!  My doctor's two-and-a-half year old reads at about fourth grade level.  And his eight year old certainly spells better than you and knows the correct usage of *to vs too.*

And nobody tries to convince them that they don't know what kind of DNA they have or that their relative lack of pigment makes them horrible people!  They are kids who look you in the eye and demand to be spoken to like the brilliant people they are. 

They don't even own those nasty little glowing rectangles that make slaves of children these days.

But nice try at being superfluously snarky.  I admit that I'm impressed with your devotion to being sleazy.  We should all be so devoted to being what we admire in others.  Carry on.


.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> Nothing has ever gotten done about it, too many rednecks and gun humpers like you in this country, all whipped into a foaming and frothing lather by people like Ted Cruz and Sean Hannity. Republicans, of course, are too cowardly to break ranks on this issue.



"gun humpers"????

Bet you typed that with your left hand because your right hand was busy, BibleBoy!




.


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Again, blue states have large blue cities too.


What is your point the red states with high number of murder rates have Large blue cities that account for most of those numbers


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> I have a 1st Amendment, as well as a 2nd Amendment enshrined right. Like you, I exercise both, except* I don't have a gun fetish*.



Highlighted phrase was typed by someone who used the phrase* "gun humpers"* in post #77 of this thread.





.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> What is your point the red states with high number of murder rates have Large blue cities that account for most of those numbers



That poster never has a point.  It simply flings pooh.


.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> The bad schools, bad infrastructure and high crime are all in the filthy ass Democrat controlled big city ghettos.  Not matter what state it is.



Nope. All in red states. 



Flash said:


> The good schools, good infranstructure and much lower crime are in the areas outside the Democrat controlled big city shitholes.  Not matter what state it is.



Blue states have big cities too.



Flash said:


> Democrats fuck up everything they touch, including the once great cities of America.


Nope. Repubs are fucksticks and can't run anything. 

Do you know how much obesity drains our medical system? Red state obesity costs us billions in obesity related medical procedures/processes. 



			Most Obese States 2022
		


How do you expect to compete in the global stage when red states don't fund education and support public schools? We have to import scientists and engineers from other countries to make up for the lack of highly educated people in red states. That's why china and Europe are starting to pass us by.









						States with the Best & Worst School Systems
					






					wallethub.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

People who commit these crimes should be executed immediately upon conviction...


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> What is your point the red states with high number of murder rates have Large blue cities that account for most of those numbers


For example, say Georgia has the highest murder rate and your argument is because Dems in Atlanta are doing most of the killing but on the flip side Washington (state) has a much lower murder per Capita, based on your logic wouldn't Seattle do the same thing in the blue state of Washington as you claim Atlanta did in Georgia?


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2022)

The stress of just making a living is driving many to the brink, the last two plus years had been very stressful and difficult to cope with for many people and now the new world is high prices, high demand, supply shortages, dividing politics, health concerns, lack of a work force, it can be overwhelming. We need real leadership political, spiritual, mental and physical and very few leaders, just dividers.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> For example, say Georgia has the highest murder rate and your argument is because Dems in Atlanta are doing most of the killing but on the flip side Washington (state) has a much lower murder per Capita,


Atlanta:  49.8% black   40.4% white
Seattle:   7.1% black    65.8% white


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Nope. All in red states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

California has the highest taxes in the nation but the worst schools, most poverty, most homeless, most Illegals and the least amount of personal Liberty.

If putting money in schools makes education better then we have failed.  We spend more money than any nation on earth but yet are ranked like about 20th in education.  The stupid Federal department of education has put hundreds of billions into education and have managed to go from the US being ranked first to now about 20th.

Around where I live (near Tampa) the Democrat controlled city has the most crime and terrible schools.  90% of the crime in the county takes place in ghetto Tampa.  The mostly White Republican voting outer areas have much better schools, far less crime  and better infrastructure.  That is the way it is all over America.

Pull your head out of your Moon Bat ass.  You are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> For example, say Georgia has the highest murder rate and your argument is because Dems in Atlanta are doing most of the killing but on the flip side Washington (state) has a much lower murder per Capita, based on your logic wouldn't Seattle do the same thing in the blue state of Washington as you claim Atlanta did in Georgia?


I am saying red states that have high crime rates are due to the large Blue cities within, such as Ohio, Cleveland, Columbus, and Cincinnati, Democrat mayors high crime rates, that drive up the numbers for the State


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You are dismissed.
> 
> 
> .


So....once again...you've got nothing.


----------



## Mashmont (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Murder Rate by State 2023


6 of the top 7 also have the highest percentage of blacks in the country.   Thank you for pointing out that states with the most blacks are also the most murderous states.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Atlanta:  49.8% black   40.4% white
> Seattle:   7.1% black    65.8% white


So your point is it's black people's fault and not Democrats?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Red states are shit holes because they have lacking infastructure, high obesity rates, terrible schools. This creates anger among residents and causes them to murder more.
> 
> Bunch of fat people who went to bad schools hit to many potholes and went on a murdering spree.


They are third world nations within our own border.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> I am saying red states that have high crime rates are due to the large Blue cities within, such as Ohio, Cleveland, Columbus, and Cincinnati, Democrat mayors high crime rates, that drive up the numbers for the State


Don't blue states also have large blue cities?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> 6 of the top 7 also have the highest percentage of blacks in the country.   If you're implying blacks commit most of the murders, just say so.  Don't be coy.


Ah...here comes the racism.    Let me ask you..............why are most of these violent acts committed by males.   What's wrong with males?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> The bad schools, bad infrastructure and high crime are all in the filthy ass Democrat controlled big city ghettos.  No matter what state it is.
> 
> ...


The worst education is in red states.....and it shows on this board.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So your point is it's black people's fault and not Democrats?


False dichotomy.
I gave you the wrong information - you said WA, not SEA
ATL:  49.8% black  40.4% white
WA:  4.5% black  77.5% white


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> The worst education is in red states.....and it shows on this board.











						California Is Home to Some of America's Worst Public Schools - LA Weekly
					

California does many things well: we're a leader in fostering technological innovation, we're home to more billionaires than just about any nation on earth, and, of course, we produce movies. So, with all that cash flowing through the Golden State, you'd think we could give our kids a decent...




					www.laweekly.com


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> He just wants to whine.
> Let him.


You sound triggered. Maybe you should log off for a while and take a nap.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 23, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Blue Light Special


That was K Mart.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 23, 2022)

What is it with men and mass shootings?


Luckily he is black....so obviously, since we can't crack down on men in general - (because white conservatives don't like being subject to their own fearmongering tactics) -  at least we can crack down on the darkies....

#BLEXIT


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> You sound triggered. Maybe you should log off for a while and take a nap.


What's that?
Still whining about problems that you have no intention to solve?
Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> California Is Home to Some of America's Worst Public Schools - LA Weekly
> 
> 
> California does many things well: we're a leader in fostering technological innovation, we're home to more billionaires than just about any nation on earth, and, of course, we produce movies. So, with all that cash flowing through the Golden State, you'd think we could give our kids a decent...
> ...


That's because rural schools are dragging down cities.


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> What's that?
> Still whining about problems that you have no intention to solve?
> Yes, yes you are.


Still triggered. Go clean a few of your guns, you'll feel better.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> Still triggered. Go clean a few of your guns, you'll feel better.


What's that?
Still whining about problems that you have no intention to solve?
Yes, yes you are.
You may now have the last word.
Ready?
Go!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> We've gotten to the "Ho Hum, another mass shooting....let's make jokes" stage, I see.


And we’ve been at the stage where conservatives lie about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated’ for a very long time.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> What's that?
> Still whining about problems that you have no intention to solve?
> Yes, yes you are.
> You may now have the last word.
> ...


The problem is crazy people with guns. The solution is taking the guns fast and let the courts sort it out after.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> The problem is crazy people with guns. The solution is taking the guns fast and let the courts sort it out after.


If the problem is crazy people, then they should be locked up - and let the courts sort it out later.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

I see Potatohead is already calling this morning for more doing away with our Constitutional rights.

The stupid sonofabitch wants more gun control.  Like that would have stopped any crime.

That is typical for these Democrats assholes.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> But red states generally have higher murder rates per Capita but you loons ignore those.


Blue Cities in Red States, retard.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Show your proof liar.


It’s already been shown but you obviously are suffering from dementia.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

It is a Negro shooter.

The story will go away probably before the end of the day.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> For example, say Georgia has the highest murder rate and your argument is because Dems in Atlanta are doing most of the killing but on the flip side Washington (state) has a much lower murder per Capita, based on your logic wouldn't Seattle do the same thing in the blue state of Washington as you claim Atlanta did in Georgia?


Demographics, per capita, and population density…


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Don't blue states also have large blue cities?


Violent shitholes.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 23, 2022)

braalian said:


> It’s sad how desensitized we’re becoming to these.


Every morning we get another dose.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 23, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> When will the left quit living in denial ??


It’s not denial. They just lie. That’s their MO.


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Don't blue states also have large blue cities?


Do you have a point? Blue states have high crime rates also


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> The worst education is in red states.....and it shows on this board.


Not true, unless you mean the inner city kids that dems have failed for years


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> He was probably crazy. We need to take the guns early. Screw the courts.


As soon as a gun walks into a store all by itself and starts going off we can talk


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> Not true, unless you mean the inner city kids that dems have failed for years


It’s true.

Among the bottom ten states in quality of education, nine are red states.



			https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/rankings/education


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> You sound triggered. Maybe you should log off for a while and take a nap.



From the guy who was MASSIVELY triggered by the phony upside down Bible story.

King of triggered, right here folks.  ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 23, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s true.
> 
> Among the bottom ten states in quality of education, nine are red states.
> 
> ...


Again, the same with crime, those Red states, have poor education in large blue cities, you are being purposely inaccurate


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Nov 23, 2022)

He probably went temporarily insane having seen Penelope in the store.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> If the problem is crazy people, then they should be locked up - and let the courts sort it out later.


Sounds like another good plan.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Blue Cities in Red States, retard.


You must not be from the US, but people that live here know that there are blue cities in blue states too.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> It’s already been shown but you obviously are suffering from dementia.


You have been shown the opposite but obviously you are suffering from dementia.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Demographics, per capita, and population density…


Sure, perhaps that accounts for some but that is a much more complex data set.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Violent shitholes.


So the point is moot.


----------



## miketx (Nov 23, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Wow.  Heck of a way to have a Blue Light Special.  Somebody said his employees weren't worth shooting.  He was dying to prove them wrong?


That's k mart.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> He probably went temporarily insane having seen Penelope in the store.
> 
> View attachment 729841


She musta lost some weight.  Good for her.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> Do you have a point? Blue states have high crime rates also


Not as high as red states. See post 109 for my point.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> As soon as a gun walks into a store all by itself and starts going off we can talk


It's crazy people that are the issue, not guns. We need to take their guns. 

Guns are inanimate objects. You did know that right?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> It's crazy people that are the issue, not guns. We need to take their guns.


No.  You need to lock them up.
Crazy people w/o guns are still a danger to society.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Sure, perhaps that accounts for some but that is a much more complex data set.


Nah… It’s pretty simple really. *******…


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> No.  You need to lock them up.
> Crazy people w/o guns are still a danger to society.


So you don't agree with taking guns from crazies before due process but agree with locking them up before due process?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So you don't agree with taking guns from crazies before due process...


If they are too crazy to have a gun, lock them up.  
Let the court figure it out.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Nah… It’s pretty simple really. *******…


I don't really know what this post means.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Nov 23, 2022)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> He probably went temporarily insane having seen Penelope in the store.
> 
> View attachment 729841


Aarrgghhhhh
My eyes!!! ......... My EYES!!!!


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 23, 2022)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> He probably went temporarily insane having seen Penelope in the store.
> 
> View attachment 729841



Oh my God!!!


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> If they are too crazy to have a gun, lock them up.
> Let the court figure it out.


So anyone who is deemed by police to be to crazy to have a gun should be locked up on the spot?


----------



## Delldude (Nov 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> As long as we're willing to sell guns to people no questions asked, you'll have this sad occurrence repeated over and over and over.


Guess you've never bought a firearm.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Mississippi - 20.50 per 100k
> Louisiana - 19.90 per 100k
> Alabama - 14.20 per 100k
> Missouri - 14 per 100k
> ...



Um Louisiana is a blue state.

What I do find interesting is that the highest per capita murder rates seem to correspond with the highest per capita population of black people. In fact, MS is the highest population of blacks in the nation.



			Population 2022
		




> Here are the 10 states with the highest percentage of black residents:
> 
> 
> Mississippi - 38.82%
> ...



Is it just me or do those two lists look quite similar?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So anyone who is deemed by police to be to crazy to have a gun should be locked up on the spot?


Red flag laws predicate on the idea that someone is a threat to himself and/or others.
If you just take away the gun, the person is still a danger to himself and/or others.
Thus, to protect the person in question and/or everyone else, the only rational thing to do is lock him up.
And let a court figure it out.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> It is a Negro shooter.
> 
> The story will go away probably before the end of the day.



A gay black shooter?


----------



## White 6 (Nov 23, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Blue Light Special?  That was K-mart you idiot!


Assure there were a lot of blue lights that showed up at Walmart last night, ya moldy old fk.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Red flag laws predicate on the idea that somene is a threat to himself and/or others.
> If you just take away the gun the person is still a danger to himself and/or others.
> Thus, to protect the person in question and/or everyone else, the only rational thing to do is lock him up.
> And let a court figure it out.


So we lock people up who have yet to commit a crime?

Sorry!  That's not how it works.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 23, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Assure there were a lot of blue lights that showed up at Walmart last night, ya moldy old fk.


You are just pissed because you got called on your massive case of stupid!

Have a nice day, retard!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So we lock people up who have yet to commit a crime?
> Sorry!  That's not how it works.


Of course not.
But, if a person is a danger to himself and/or others, it makes more sense to lock him up than just take his guns.
Supporters of red flag laws will, almost to a man, disagree.   
Speaks volumes.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Just what Virginia needs, more gun deaths.  The state has suffered terribly.


How many fentanyl deaths have they had?
How many car deaths?


----------



## White 6 (Nov 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Looks like a paywall.
> 
> From what I could tell, though, a lot of those shootings had little to do with Wal-Mart as an entity complicit in the shooting. One was clearly a lover's spat. Two were accidental shootings, and one was a couplpe on a shooting spree who happened to decided to make their final stand in a Wal-Mart parking lot.
> 
> I couldn't read anything past that...


I had that paywall also.  I use Firefox.  Somebody here tipped me a few months ago to toggle (click) the Reader view (F9).  It does not get past everthing or all paywalls, in all cases but got past it to view entire article, this time.  Sorry for the paywall thing.  I too hate it when Posters use a paywalled link, as I have no intention of even giving my email, much less subscribing for free trials that require a credit card.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 23, 2022)

I don’t see a realistic solution to preventing murder from the disgruntled suicidal employee who chooses to go postal.

Oh well. Ts and Ps. See you all at the next one.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I had that paywall also.  I use Firefox.  Somebody here tipped me a few months ago to toggle (click) the Reader view (F9).  It does not get past everthing or all paywalls, in all cases but got past it to view entire article, this time.  Sorry for the paywall thing.  I too hate it when Posters use a paywalled link, as I have no intention of even giving my email, much less subscribing for free trials that require a credit card.



Hey, thanks for that tip!

Worked like a charm!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Just read...no word yet on fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And as I pointed out….now that the shooter is a black male this story is over…and he didnt even have the common courtesy to use an AR-15….

The anti-gun fanatics are
sad…..their Colorado shooter is non-binary, not a republican, now this guy is a black guy

Not a good day for
gun control fanatics


----------



## Delldude (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> We've gotten to the "Ho Hum, another mass shooting....let's make jokes" stage, I see.


That's funny.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> But red states generally have higher murder rates per Capita but you loons ignore those.


Kinda odd, all the big dem cities is where most of this is happening......even in red states.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 23, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> A gay black shooter?


It's the Frankenstein Vaccine.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Of course not.
> But, if a person is a danger to himself and/or others, it makes more sense to lock him up than just take his guns.
> Supporters of red flag laws will, almost to a man, disagree.
> Speaks volumes.


Who determines that he or she is a anger to themselves of others?  If that is determined, they should be confined to a mental health facility and not a jail cell!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Who determines that he or she is a anger to themselves of others?  If that is determined, they should be confined to a mental health facility and not a jail cell!


Where you lock them up does not really matter -- the person, not the firearm is the threat; removing the firearm leaves the threat in place.
Supporters of red flag laws will, almost to a man, disagree.  
Speaks volumes.


----------



## pyetro (Nov 23, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Never let a crisis go to waste, right ? All things no matter how disgusting is fair game in the crusade to disarm the law abiding citizen.


this guy just called the shooter, a law abiding citizen. No comments needed.


----------



## pyetro (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> That is the picture of the night manager that the eyewitnesses identified as being the shooter.


these black Kanye loving conservatives are crazy. they hate Jews and  Democrats now.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Um Louisiana is a blue state.
> 
> What I do find interesting is that the highest per capita murder rates seem to correspond with the highest per capita population of black people. In fact, MS is the highest population of blacks in the nation.
> 
> ...


Not sure. The point is however, that red states have higher murder rates.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Kinda odd, all the big dem cities is where most of this is happening......even in red states.


Not really since most big cities are run by Democrats.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

pyetro said:


> these black Kanye loving conservatives are crazy. they hate Jews and  Democrats now.


I am a hardcore Conservative and I could care less about Kanye.  Just barely even know who he is.  I have nothing against Jews but I do despise Democrats.

So you got 1/3 right.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> He was probably crazy. We need to take the guns early. Screw the courts.



"We"???

Are you going to lead the charge?


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> "We"???
> 
> Are you going to lead the charge?


No. It needs to be the law. Due process is to slow.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> But red states generally have higher murder rates per Capita but you loons ignore those.



The fact that a state's red has nothing to do with the murder rate. That's because even red states have "blue" cities ran by Democrat Mayors, city councils, and police chiefs.

And if you subtract the number of homicides in those Democrat-ran cities, the entire state's murder rate drops significantly.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Huh.
> 
> That's just a photo of a black guy who works at Wal-Mart.
> 
> I'd bet he's not the only one...



Andre Bing.

"Andre Bing" - Google Search


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> and he didnt even have the common courtesy to use an AR-15



And, yet, Biden is once again calling for new laws addressing "assault rifles".

What a fucking moron...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> But red states generally have higher murder rates per Capita but you loons ignore those.




Wrong.....I haven't seen you before so I will just go with the idea that you don't understand certain facts about the murder rate...

Red States have blue cities that drive up the murder rate......the worst cities in the country for violent crime and murder are almost all democrat party controlled cities.........

*In February 2022, CBS News published a report about cities with the highest homicide rate, "Murder map: Deadliest U.S. cities." Of the top 10 deadliest cities in the country, all of them are cities with Democratic mayors. Moreover, of the 65 cities on this list with the highest murder rates, the overwhelming majority had Democratic mayors. And, to quote Clinton, "that's just a fact."*
*----
On Nov. 4, the Heritage Foundation released a study showing that "high-crime counties are governed largely by Democrats." It revealed that of the 30 cities with the highest murder rates in the country, 27 have Democratic mayors. Furthermore, of those 27 cities, nearly half (14) have radical left-wing prosecutors funded or inspired by affluent billionaire and leftist political activist George Soros and the Open Society Foundation. 
"The high murder rate is almost exclusively cabined in cities run by Democrats and with Democrat district attorneys, many of whom are Soros bought-and-paid-for rogue prosecutors or inspired by Soros, groups like the egregiously misnamed Fair and Just Prosecution and other battering rams of the movement," the authors of the study stated.*

Don't believe Democrats' lies — blue cities, not red states, have the violent crime problem
=======


From poster, Toobfreak.

 I chose 58 cities as that was the largest number I could fit on a page. I then went through each city one by one to look up the major of every city. Aside from the fact that you can forget finding any pattern of cities in "red" states being the most with the highest crime as the idiot Marc tries to claim, but I went down the list marking all the mayors of the highest crimes cities in America in *BRIGHT RED* who were DEMOCRATS.


Look at what I found:








*Every city above in red is RUN BY A DEMOCRAT!* 

Murder map: Deadliest U.S. cities


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And as I pointed out….now that the shooter is a black male this story is over…and he didnt even have the common courtesy to use an AR-15….
> 
> The anti-gun fanatics are
> sad…..their Colorado shooter is non-binary, not a republican, now this guy is a black guy
> ...



And possibly gay. With no prior criminal record. 
In his warped gay mind, did he off fellow employees as a payback to the Club Q shooting??
It's a possibility due to initial liberal media disinfo over that shooting!
But we'll never know as he offed himself.

This holiday, it be bloody.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> No. It needs to be the law. Due process is to slow.


Right.
The crazy people need to be locked up, to protect themselves and others.
Taking away the guns is, at best, a quarter-measure and does not address the threat in question.
Lock them up and let the courts sort it out.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Not sure. The point is however, that red states have higher murder rates.


Why is that?


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> The fact that a state's red has nothing to do with the murder rate. That's because even red states have "blue" cities ran by Democrat Mayors, city councils, and police chiefs.



So do blue states so it equals out.



JGalt said:


> And if you subtract the number of homicides in those Democrat-ran cities, the entire state's murder rate drops significantly.


Of course it does. They are cities. There are more people.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 23, 2022)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> He probably went temporarily insane having seen Penelope in the store.
> 
> View attachment 729841










.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So do blue states so it equals out.
> 
> 
> Of course it does. They are cities. There are more people.



So then we can agree that most homicides take place in Democrat-ran shithole cities, inhabited primarily by Blacks.

Good. You're making progress here.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Not sure. The point is however, that red states have higher murder rates.



Oh I'm very sure.

Blacks are by far the most violent race. 7% of the US population is black male yet they commit 50% of all violent crime. So it would make sense that states with high numbers of black people would have high murder rates.

It's not the republicans fault. It's the citizens of the states, who are OVERWHELMINGLY black. And since police are scared to death to arrest a black man in fear of him yelling "racism" and becoming the next George Floyd, they don't want to go near these violent negros.

I was shot by a black male in Mississippi. 

Mic Drop.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 23, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Oh I'm very sure.
> 
> Blacks are by far the most violent race. 7% of the US population is black male yet they commit 50% of all violent crime. So it would make sense that states with high numbers of black people would have high murder rates.
> 
> It's not the republicans fault. It's the citizens of the states, who are OVERWHELMINGLY black.




Thanks, I see you saw the point about the actual percentage of the population doing the murders....I didn't find that on my own, I think Andrew Klavan or Derek Hunter....maybe Ben shapiro pointed it out on one of their podcasts...I forget which one...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Andre Bing.
> 
> "Andre Bing" - Google Search


Thanks...


----------



## braalian (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> He was probably crazy. We need to take the guns early. Screw the courts.


Good luck. Hope your affairs are in order.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> So then we can agree that most homicides take place in Democrat-ran shithole cities, inhabited primarily by Blacks.
> 
> Good. You're making progress here.


Of course..there are more people silly.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Oh I'm very sure.
> 
> Blacks are by far the most violent race. 7% of the US population is black male yet they commit 50% of all violent crime. So it would make sense that states with high numbers of black people would have high murder rates.
> 
> ...


Why are all of you turning this into a race issue?

This is about political affiliation, not race.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

braalian said:


> Good luck. Hope your affairs are in order.


Why do you say that? I would not be a vehicle for federally mandated gun removal from crazy people. As I am not crazy, I am not concerned about my gun.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong.....I haven't seen you before so I will just go with the idea that you don't understand certain facts about the murder rate...
> 
> Red States have blue cities that drive up the murder rate......the worst cities in the country for violent crime and murder are almost all democrat party controlled cities.........
> 
> ...


Blue states also have blue cities. See post 109 if you are confused.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Why do you say that? I would not be a vehicle for federally mandated gun removal from crazy people. As I am not crazy, I am not concerned about my gun.



Do you have some evidence that this shooter was crazy prior to him shooting up the break room at Wal-Mart?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Of course..there are more people silly.



And being more people, there are more black people, right?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> False dichotomy.
> I gave you the wrong information - you said WA, not SEA
> ATL:  49.8% black  40.4% white
> WA:  4.5% black  77.5% white


Almost 100% male.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 23, 2022)

Uh oh ..there goes the "white, God fearing, gun nut, right-wing" narrative


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

Flash said:


> California Is Home to Some of America's Worst Public Schools - LA Weekly
> 
> 
> California does many things well: we're a leader in fostering technological innovation, we're home to more billionaires than just about any nation on earth, and, of course, we produce movies. So, with all that cash flowing through the Golden State, you'd think we could give our kids a decent...
> ...


Red states are the worst....you should know.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Almost 100% male.




And?  Almost all different types of crime are committed by men...........and at the same time, they are chased and captured by majority men as well..........

It isn't the male part that is the problem, it is the way they are raised that is the biggest problem.......raise them in democrat party ghettos, and you get violence.....raise them in good homes with mothers and fathers and you will get a majority of good men.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Uh oh ..there goes the "white, God fearing, gun nut, right-wing" narrative
> 
> View attachment 729949


Another male.   Was he left-handed too?   Christian?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Almost 100% male.




But the majority of all murder in the U.S........is committed by 7% of the male population....young black men....murdering other young black men in democrat party controlled cities....

Care to address that fact?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And?  Almost all different types of crime are committed by men...........and at the same time, they are chased and captured by majority men as well..........
> 
> It isn't the male part that is the problem, it is the way they are raised that is the biggest problem.......raise them in democrat party ghettos, and you get violence.....raise them in good homes with mothers and fathers and you will get a majority of good men.


Yes...you are seeing that males are the problem.  Christian male too?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Another male.   Was he left-handed too?   Christian?




And all the individuals who went in to capture him?

All males.........

It isn't the male part that is the issue....it is the good or evil part that is the issue...and the democrat party policies that create more evil people in the cities they control.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Yes...you are seeing that males are the problem.




And you avoid the truth.......


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Another male.   Was he left-handed too?   Christian?



IDK but he's black.... surprise!!!!


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 23, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Uh oh ..there goes the "white, God fearing, gun nut, right-wing" narrative
> 
> View attachment 729949



In this photo, the dude doesn't look like a dude.
Looks like one of Obama's daughters.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 23, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> In this photo, the dude doesn't look like a dude.
> Looks like one of Obama's daughters.



That'd be ironic


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> Not true, unless you mean the inner city kids that dems have failed for years


You too are red state educated, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Um Louisiana is a blue state.
> 
> What I do find interesting is that the highest per capita murder rates seem to correspond with the highest per capita population of black people. In fact, MS is the highest population of blacks in the nation.
> 
> ...


Louisiana is a blue state?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

pyetro said:


> this guy just called the shooter, a law abiding citizen. No comments needed.


A well- regulated militia member.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Not really since most big cities are run by Democrats.


Which have high crime rates.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 23, 2022)

Update... Shooter was laughing.  Had a list.  









						Chesapeake Walmart shooting: Police ID suspect, new details emerge
					

10 On Your Side is learning more regarding the mass shooting at a Chesapeake Walmart that took the lives of six people plus the gunman Tuesday evening.




					www.wavy.com


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> Where was a good guy with a gun when you need them?


Walmart employees can't carry at work.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> We've gotten to the "Ho Hum, another mass shooting....let's make jokes" stage, I see.


Pretty much all we can do, since the Democrats are so soft on crime.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Mississippi - 20.50 per 100k
> Louisiana - 19.90 per 100k
> Alabama - 14.20 per 100k
> Missouri - 14 per 100k
> ...


The first three states are the blackest states in the country.  Think there's a connection?


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Update... Shooter was laughing.  Had a list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did the list have a title, "People who mocked me for being Homo"??


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Desperado (Nov 23, 2022)

Expect  this to be dropped from the news cycle asap
Here is a pic of the shooter


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Uh oh ..there goes the "white, God fearing, gun nut, right-wing" narrative
> 
> View attachment 729949






......and poof......the story is gone.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 23, 2022)

Was he married to a woman?
Did he have female girlfriends?

Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Where you lock them up does not really matter -- the person, not the firearm is the threat; removing the firearm leaves the threat in place.
> Supporters of red flag laws will, almost to a man, disagree.
> Speaks volumes.


So I am getting that you support locking people up without due process?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Thanks, I see you saw the point about the actual percentage of the population doing the murders....I didn't find that on my own, I think Andrew Klavan or Derek Hunter....maybe Ben shapiro pointed it out on one of their podcasts...I forget which one...


49% of the population is doing almost ALL the shootings.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Pretty much all we can do, since the Democrats are so soft on crime.


So you've abandoned "thoughts & prayers", eh?   Wasn't it working?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Update... Shooter was laughing.  Had a list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laughing?....like people on this thread?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 23, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Uh oh ..there goes the "white, God fearing, gun nut, right-wing" narrative
> 
> View attachment 729949



Him look unhappy.


----------



## Mashmont (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Ah...here comes the racism.


Yes.  Why did you bring up this racist stat?  Do you want to be colored folks look bad?


----------



## Mashmont (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> The worst education is in red states.....and it shows on this board.


Oh dear.  These are the states with the highest percentage of colored people.   Why do you hate blacks so much?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

pyetro said:


> Yet another mass shooting. When will it end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the punishment starts meeting the crime's that's when. It's time to put real teeth back in the punishment for crime's.

This whining ace crybaby bull crap liberal leftist tolerate any and everything stupidity has got to end.

Time to reinstall the hanging judges. Time to start public hangings and building the gallows again for these evil bastard's from hell.

Toleration doesn't mean that the citizen should be willing or worse forced to tolerate the worst of our society. 

Sentence these heinous bastard's accordingly, and then put them in front of the public as they are hanged by their necks until dead. Then let their bodies hang for a day as a reminder of what not to do in society if thinking about it.

It's the only way to deal with evil.

Sympathy for the devil is unexceptable. Period. 

We've seen the face of evil, and it's time to push back big time.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

insolent imp said:


> what about the shootings that happened under Republicans watch. the libs did that too?


Oh you talking about when the Muslims were rampaging and killing people ? Wait, wasn't that under Democrat watch also ?


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 23, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> When the punishment starts meeting the crime's that's when. It's time to put real teeth back in the punishment for crime's.
> 
> This whining ace crybaby bull crap liberal leftist tolerate any and everything stupidity has got to end.
> 
> ...



Most states that enact the death penalty don't know how to kill someone anymore!
Things have gotten this incompetent.
So they die of old age on death row, instead, sucking up taxpayer dollars.
It's shameful.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

Vastator said:


> As long as people can purchase knives stabbings will occur... Blah, blah, blah...


Trucks and everything else too.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 23, 2022)

He misunderstood the order to fire them.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> Most states that enact the death penalty don't know how to kill someone anymore!
> Things have gotten this incompetent.
> So they die of old age on death row, instead, sucking up taxpayer dollars.
> It's shameful.


How does a state not know how to execute a child rapist, a mass shooter, a senior citizen killer and rapist, and worst of all a serial killer ? You are right, the incompetence is staggering, but the sympathy for the devil is way worse than that.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Nov 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Just read...no word yet on fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Red states are shit holes because they have lacking infastructure, high obesity rates, terrible schools. This creates anger among residents and causes them to murder more.
> 
> Bunch of fat people who went to bad schools hit to many potholes and went on a murdering spree.


Don't make people start posting the hood's in America, and showing their condition's along with the crime within these very violent hoods. It's not purdy.

PS. Poverty doesn't create crime, crime is a choice. People need to learn this big time. This goes for any impoverished hood/neighborhood/community. It matters not if it's black white or whatever the color is, poverty doesn't create crime. The criminal mind creates crime, and usually it is looking for vulnerabilities among the impoverished communities to exploit or take advantage of those who are in poverty. However if crime and it's punishment were way tougher and stern, then the criminal's and/or criminal minded wouldn't be so quick to jump their targets for fear of the retribution that would come next.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 23, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Yes.  Why did you bring up this racist stat?  Do you want to be colored folks look bad?


You're a member of the Christian Front, aren't you?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

Rust_Cohle said:


> View attachment 729979


Looks like an evil look to me.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 23, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Looks like an evil look to me.



No consequential thinking or impulse control behind those eyes, as it turns out.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> 49% of the population is doing almost ALL the shootings.




7% is doing over 50% of them......


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Nope. All in red states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to import because your party and some in our party are looking for cheap labor. That's right even lawyers, doctor's, and etc work cheaper from over seas than they do in this COUNTRY, so guess who gets the Jobs ?? Has nothing to do with being edumacated or not... ROTFLMBO 🤣🤣


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> No consequential thinking or impulse control behind those eyes, as it turns out.


Proven


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> As long as anyone can purchase an AR-15, mass shootings will occur. Such is life in America.


He used a HANDGUN


----------



## multivita-man (Nov 23, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> He misunderstood the order to fire them.



Hasn't he heard of a fucking PIP?


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> As long as we're willing to sell guns to people no questions asked, you'll have this sad occurrence repeated over and over and over.


Wut ???


----------



## theHawk (Nov 23, 2022)

Rust_Cohle said:


> View attachment 729979


Ooooooops, there goes the narrative.



			archive.ph


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Red states are the worst....you should know.


All the inner city ghetto schools suck.   The union janitors for the schools that support the Democrat leaders may make $150K a year but  the kids don't learn jack shit.

It is the same in both Red States and Blues states.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2022)

Rust_Cohle said:


> View attachment 729979


True story - Had a young feller work for me that looked just like the feller above. He seemed nice enough, and tried, but he had a side to him that was born of his surroundings and things that I guess he was exposed to coming up.

His brother was a criminal thug from hell, and I even tried to help him out when he was a young man, but then he stole from me, and that was that. He ended up in prison eventually. 

Ok back to his brother, so then I saw him look to a car that passed on the road when he quickly ran home. I thought hmmmmm. Eventually he came back, but he was acting strange. I asked him what gives ? He then told me that a gang he was affiliated with saw him hanging around a white man, so they went to his house, broke the door open, and trashed it. I thought really !!!

So I asked him "did you call the law" ? He said no because if he did they would come back and hit his place again or get him if they caught him somewhere else.

I thought really !!!!

Anyway, but one day he was standing out in front of the business, and I saw him but he didn't see me right away. I observed him doing some kind of signs with his hands to the passing car's, and then I saw him flipping the passing car's the bird (middle finger). I quickly stopped his actions, and asked him what was he doing, and he said just waving at the passer by's. I told him that he couldn't be giving the middle finger to the cars like that (busted), and that it was time for us to part ways. He said he understood.

Personally I think the gang put him up to it, and may have even threatened his life or family members if he didn't do it. I forgave him, but we didn't cross paths again for a long time. Then one day year's later he actually stopped by and visited me, and he told me how well he was doing, and that he had a good job etc now. I was so proud of him, and shook his hand with a huge smile of hope for him. So he finally broke free from the fear, and that was outstanding to see. 

Gang's that are roaming the streets, and are intimidating their communities and their people need to be dealt with by law enforcement, but they don't need to see a revolving door that releases these terrorist back onto the streets in order to terrorize and threaten their own people or other's again.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 23, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> They sure are keeping this quiet 🤔


Hey remember when Sleepy Joe shuffled off to Buffalo THE DAY AFTER THE FUKKING SHOOTING? Gosh I wonder what the difference is in their level of concern?


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> He used a HANDGUN


So what? I know he did, you can use all kinds of firearms to commit mass shootings. Does that make this shooting okay, that an AR wasn't used? When was the last time we had a mass shooting with an AR?  Was it the day before yesterday?


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> So what? I know he did, you can use all kinds of firearms to commit mass shootings.


Except he didn't use an AR-15 as you inplied


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Walmart employees can't carry at work.


We needed an honest customer with a gun, a Captain America type.


----------



## McRib (Nov 23, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Except he didn't use an AR-15 as you inplied


I never implied anything. I mentioned one, but most people in this country are killed with handguns. I know that.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 23, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Do you have some evidence that this shooter was crazy prior to him shooting up the break room at Wal-Mart?


Opening fire on unarmed innocent folks in a Wal-Mart break room is CRAZY!!  What more evidence do you need?   That being said, prosecutors will probably try to produce evidence that he was sane in order to put him away.   IMO, crazy people who commit these heinous crimes should automatically get the death penalty.   Cull them from society.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> I never implied anything. I mentioned one, but most people in this country are killed with handguns. I know that.


In Chicago.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Almost 100% male.


Emasculated young males.  Women bear some responsibility, IMO having fatherless families and constantly bashing anything masculine.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 23, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Why are all of you turning this into a race issue?
> 
> This is about political affiliation, not race.



Because political affiliation has nothing to do with murders. I KNOW what you're doing. What I'm doing is pointing out that the racial makeup of the citizens of a state seems to have a direct correlation on the crime in that state, not whether its a "blue or red" state.

Louisiana is blue, and is number 2 in murders. Also number 2 in percent of black people per capita. Mississippi is a red state, number one in murders, number one in black peope per capita.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 23, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Because political affiliation has nothing to do with murders. I KNOW what you're doing. What I'm doing is pointing out that the racial makeup of the citizens of a state seems to have a direct correlation on the crime in that state, not whether its a "blue or red" state.
> 
> Louisiana is blue, and is number 2 in murders. Also number 2 in percent of black people per capita. Mississippi is a red state, number one in murders, number one in black peope per capita.


Yes, there is a problem in the black community in liberal, Democrat run areas.    They refuse to look at themselves and want to blame everyone else but, until Democrats loosen their stranglehold on poor blacks, they will continue to suffer.   Blacks who 'break the mold' and become Conservative American patriots are denigrated by Democrats and the left.  We saw that in CA where a black conservative was running for Governor and they called him a 'white supremacist' and an 'Uncle Tom.'


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong.....I haven't seen you before so I will just go with the idea that you don't understand certain facts about the murder rate...
> 
> Red States have blue cities that drive up the murder rate......the worst cities in the country for violent crime and murder are almost all democrat party controlled cities.........
> 
> ...



Why not make them blue if they're run by democrats? That list is confusing LOL


----------



## miketx (Nov 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Just what Virginia needs, more gun deaths.  The state has suffered terribly.


Stop letting violent thugs go free.


----------



## miketx (Nov 23, 2022)

pyetro said:


> Yet another mass shooting. When will it end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When scum politicians stop letting violent animals go free.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 23, 2022)

McRib said:


> We needed an honest customer with a gun, a Captain America type.


Gun free zones fail, once again.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 23, 2022)

bodecea said:


> You too are red state educated, eh?


That’s ‘educated.’


----------



## braalian (Nov 24, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Emasculated young males.  Women bear some responsibility, IMO having fatherless families and constantly bashing anything masculine.


If any man is emasculated it is 100% his own fault. Can’t blame women.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 24, 2022)

braalian said:


> If any man is emasculated it is 100% his own fault. Can’t blame women.


A young boy coddled by his ma ma is not a real man.   We see these man-boys all the time these days.   Besides, women blame men for everything, time they should take on some of the guilt.  They also need to teach their daughters not to spread their legs so easily.   We have a generation of fatherless children because women think they are exactly like men.  I could go on but I believe you really don't want to hear it.


----------



## braalian (Nov 24, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> A young boy coddled by his ma ma is not a real man.   We see these man-boys all the time these days.   Besides, women blame men for everything, time they should take on some of the guilt.


We’re talking about young men, not children.

A man can’t blame his mother or the “fembots” for not being a man. Real men don’t do that. That’s kind a loser incel thing. They aren’t men.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 24, 2022)

braalian said:


> We’re talking about young men, not children.
> 
> A man can’t blame his mother or the “fembots” for not being a man. Real men don’t do that. That’s kind a loser incel thing. They aren’t men.


Coddled l boys as children grow up to be mama's boys.   They have no idea what a 'real man' is.


----------



## wardaxyn (Nov 24, 2022)

oh my god((
so sorry for those people


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Louisiana is a blue state?


Louisiana has a two term Democrat governor.  What do you make of that?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

braalian said:


> If any man is emasculated it is 100% his own fault. Can’t blame women.


True, you can't blame women, but male's growing up fatherless in liberal Democrat leaning household's, does leave the males highly vulnerable to leftist culture and accepted propaganda during the critical up bringing of their live's. The failure's of family in America has come at one hell of a huge price. The devil sits in the bush like a lion waiting for the cubs to become separated from the mother, just as the cub is allowed to stray just a little to far. The parallels or parables are huge when comparison's are made.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 24, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> True, you can't blame women, but male's growing up fatherless in liberal Democrat leaning household's, does leave the males highly vulnerable to leftist culture and accepted propaganda during the critical up bringing of their live's. The failure's of family in America has come at one hell of a huge price. The devil sits in the bush like a lion waiting for the cubs to become separated from the mother, just as the cub is allowed to stray just a little to far. The parallels or parables are huge when comparison's are made.


The liberal sexual revolution has been hard on children

Boys in particular


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 24, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Which have high crime rates.


Yeah. Cities usually do.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 24, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The first three states are the blackest states in the country.  Think there's a connection?


Not sure. But they are red.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 24, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Don't make people start posting the hood's in America, and showing their condition's along with the crime within these very violent hoods. It's not purdy.



Feel free. Not sure how it effects my point. 



beagle9 said:


> PS. Poverty doesn't create crime, crime is a choice. People need to learn this big time. This goes for any impoverished hood/neighborhood/community. It matters not if it's black white or whatever the color is, poverty doesn't create crime. The criminal mind creates crime, and usually it is looking for vulnerabilities among the impoverished communities to exploit or take advantage of those who are in poverty. However if crime and it's punishment were way tougher and stern, then the criminal's and/or criminal minded wouldn't be so quick to jump their targets for fear of the retribution that would come next.


Then win elections and get tough on crime.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 24, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You have to import because your party and some in our party are looking for cheap labor. That's right even lawyers, doctor's, and etc work cheaper from over seas than they do in this COUNTRY, so guess who gets the Jobs ?? Has nothing to do with being edumacated or not... ROTFLMBO 🤣🤣


Fair point...aside from the typical bias. I would agree that multiple issues contribute to importing jobs.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 24, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Because political affiliation has nothing to do with murders. I KNOW what you're doing. What I'm doing is pointing out that the racial makeup of the citizens of a state seems to have a direct correlation on the crime in that state, not whether its a "blue or red" state.
> 
> Louisiana is blue, and is number 2 in murders. Also number 2 in percent of black people per capita. Mississippi is a red state, number one in murders, number one in black peope per capita.


Sure, and a fair arguement you may have, yet if race is the issue then all the claims of "dem run cities" is nonsense. 

Of course an entirely new thread would be needed to address the correlation of race repeatedly brought up in this thread but again, not something I want to delve into on this thread. I got a bird to cook, beer to drink and football to watch. Just trying to close up all these responses.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 24, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Just read...no word yet on fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think shooting out of control employees is in the Walmart Manager's Handbook.  IMHO, the manager should definitely have a letter of reprimand put in his personnel jacket, no questions asked.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The liberal sexual revolution has been hard on children
> 
> Boys in particular


Agree.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Fair point...aside from the typical bias. I would agree that multiple issues contribute to importing jobs.


Yeah, and the main one has been GREED.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Just read...no word yet on fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another notch in the guns of the NRA.  When will the leaders in office come to the conclusion that "shall not be infringed" needs to be struck from the 2nd A.?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2022)

JGalt said:


> You don't even know where the shooter obtained the firearm. Did he buy it himself? Did someone else buy it for him? Was he even eligible to posses a firearm? Did he use one that belonged to a family member? Did he steal it? Did he simply take one out of the cabinet in the sporting goods department?
> 
> I've bought scads of firearms with no questions asked: Gun shows, flea markets, yard sales, personal transactions. And yet, I've never shot anyone.


And yet others have the same manner to possess a firearm in which you do and others who shouldn't have the ability to commit murders and kill other innocents before committing suicide. 

Q.  When will the United States become a more civilized nation?
A.  When the 2nd A. is rewritten and "shall not be infringed" is deleted.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Another notch in the guns of the NRA.  When will the leaders in office come to the conclusion that "shall not be infringed" needs to be struck from the 2nd A.?


No, the free gun zones is what has led to the free reign killing spree's chosen by the mentally ill in the cases that unfortunately ended up going undetected or ignored by law enforcement until it was too late. When law enforcement doesn't work, then the good citizen's is all there is left. Deal with it. Response time's are usually to late to stop any carnage regardless of the type, so the paperwork is all that is left to do when arrive on the scenes... The people's right to self defense shall not be infringed. Got it ???


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> And yet others have the same manner to possess a firearm in which others do and shouldn't have the ability to commit suicide and murder others innocent with them.
> 
> Q.  When will the United States become a more civilized nation?
> A.  When the 2nd A. is rewritten and "shall not be infringed" is deleted.


If the Democrat leftist liberals would get the hell out of instructing judges, and law enforcement upon how to do it's job, then the illegal gun's would be stripped from the hands of the criminal's, and life would go back to normal again.


----------



## AMart (Nov 24, 2022)

Any motive yet?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> No, the free gun zones is what has led to the free reign killing spree's chosen by the mentally ill in the cases that unfortunately ended up going undetected or ignored by law enforcement until it was too late. When law enforcement doesn't work, then the good citizen's is all there is left. Deal with it. Response time's are usually to late to stop any carnage regardless of the type, so the paperwork is all that is left to do when arrive on the scenes...


"The people's right to self defense shall not be infringed. Got it ???"

You don't "Got it"!  There are those who cannot illegally buy firearms in this country and do so all of the time.  
The reason is clear, the gun business is a billion dollar a year profit.  Even those who purchase or obtain a firearm legally end up murders, killing members of their family or others and even themselves.  All of which cost the counties/parishes, cities or towns big bucks.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Another notch in the guns of the NRA.  When will the leaders in office come to the conclusion that "shall not be infringed" needs to be struck from the 2nd A.?




How is this any fault of the NRA....

Please show us any NRA literature or policy positions that advocate shooting underlings at your place of work....

Please...be a fucking brave person and find those policies for us....


----------



## theHawk (Nov 24, 2022)

So I haven’t heard much of this Walmart shooting.  

Is the media going to ask who indoctrinated the shooter?
What kind of rhetoric was he listening to?
Who influenced him the most?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 24, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> No, the free gun [sic] zones is what has led to the free reign killing spree's


Wrong – this is a lie.

There is no evidence in support of the myth that ‘gun free’ zones facilitate mass shootings:

“The evidence suggests that shooters do not deliberately choose gun-free zones for their attacks. Instead, shooters usually choose locations connected to a deep-seated emotional grievance or places where the shooter anticipates the presence of a large number of people.”









						MYTH: Mass Shooters Target Gun-free Zones - GVPedia
					

FACT: Mass shooters usually choose locations connected to a deep-seated emotional grievance or places where the shooter anticipates the presence of a large number of people.




					www.gvpedia.org
				




Indeed, there is no such thing as a ‘gun free’ zone save for that of venues which use electronic screening devices, such as court houses.

Armed citizens carry concealed firearms in ‘gun free’ zones frequently.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 24, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Not sure. But they are red.


Louisiana has a two term Democrat governor.  Is it still a red state?


----------



## Delldude (Nov 24, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Yeah. Cities usually do.


Setting records these days


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> If the Democrat leftist liberals would get the hell out of instructing judges, and law enforcement upon how to do it's job, then the illegal gun's would be stripped from the hands of the criminal's, and life would go back to normal again.


This is the dumbest comment I've read in a long time, even more foolish than the first person who I will not name and still posts I will not name and still does.  

As an officer of the court, I never saw in my 32 years anyone tell anyone to "get the hell of out instructing judges and law enforcement"- other than someone like you who ended up in contempt of court and/or jail.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> How is this any fault of the NRA....
> 
> Please show us any NRA literature or policy positions that advocate shooting underlings at your place of work....
> 
> Please...be a fucking brave person and find those policies for us....


"I'll give you my gun when you pry (or take) it from my cold,* dead hands"* is a slogan popularized by the National Rifle Association (NRA) on a series of bumper stickers

Got it asshole?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> "I'll give you my gun when you pry (or take) it from my cold,* dead hands"* is a slogan popularized by the National Rifle Association (NRA) on a series of bumper stickers
> 
> Got it asshole?




*Hey.....shit head....do you fucking speak English?

Where in that phrase does it say to go out and murder the employees that you manage?

You dumb fuck...

So please....try again...show us anywhere that the NRA has stated to go out and commit murder with guns....

Go ahead, you coward...we will wait...*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2022)

theHawk said:


> So I haven’t heard much of this Walmart shooting.
> 
> Is the media going to ask who indoctrinated the shooter?
> What kind of rhetoric was he listening to?
> Who influenced him the most?





'Shhhhhhhhhh.....stop bringing it up.......the guy was black.......so this story no longer exists......and he didn't even have the common courtesy to use an AR-15 rifle.......

So please....don't bring this up again.....


----------



## Delldude (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> This is the dumbest comment I've read in a long time, even more foolish than the first person who I will not name and still posts I will not name and still does.
> 
> As an officer of the court, I never saw in my 32 years anyone tell anyone to "get the hell of out instructing judges and law enforcement"- other than someone like you who ended up in contempt of court and/or jail.


Why then do many judges and DA's, particularly in liberal cities, not enforce and prosecute the laws and let violent criminals go on their own recognizance?
Someone is making this happen.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *Hey.....shit head....do you fucking speak English?
> 
> Where in that phrase does it say to go out and murder the employees that you manage?
> 
> ...



*Stupid Question ^^^.  

Answer this, how many times each day is someone murdered, committed suicide or accidently killed with a firearm?  

How many of them are criminals?:

How many are murdered each year in schools, movie theaters, on the streets, at a concert or fair, or in churches, restaurants or at work?  How many were shot and killed driving on the roads (road rage)?

Fuck the NRA, they are funded by assholes like you, I suppose.  Those who are who are too scared to go to the supermarket and thus carry a firearm are paranoid that their gun(s) will be taken away?  That's all bullshit!  It can't and won't be done, too costly and too dangerous given some will go along with "cold dead hands". *


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> *Stupid Question ^^^.
> 
> Answer this, how many times each day is someone murdered, committed suicide or accidently killed with a firearm?
> 
> ...




And you don't want to admit that if you take gun murder and gun accidents, they don't come close to the 1.1 million times a year Americans use their legal guns to stop rapes, robberies, murders, beatings, stabbings, and even mass public shootings.......

Suicide doesn't count, because then you, dumb ass that you are, would have to explain how it is that South Korea, China, Japan, all have higher suicide rates than we do, when they have extreme gun control? 

You can't explain that....or how Canada has higher suicide rates than we do....or many countries in Europe.

You would have to admit that it isn't gun ownership that is the issue in suicide....but you continue to lie about it.


*And again......you dumb ass.......*
*
Show us any literature, videos or any tiny little thing where the NRA advocates using guns to murder your co-workers....

Go ahead, you tiny, small, insignificant human being....show us anywhere that the NRA advocates any crime with any gun.....
*
*You can't do it.....you are a miserable, failed human being....*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> *Stupid Question ^^^.
> 
> Answer this, how many times each day is someone murdered, committed suicide or accidently killed with a firearm?
> 
> ...




*How many are murdered each year in schools, movie theaters, on the streets, at a concert or fair, or in churches, restaurants or at work?  How many were shot and killed driving on the roads (road rage)?

Here.......a detailed breakdown by year on how many people are murdered by mass public shooters.....*

*2021.......

Number of mass public shootings?

6

Total murdered....

43

2020....

Number of mass public shootings?

2

Total murdered?

5


So....you dumb ass, as a comparison of threat levels....

Deer kill 200 people every single year.....

Ladders kill 300 people every single year.

Bathtubs kill 350 people every single year.

Lawn mowers kill between 90-100 people every year....

And cars?*

*42,339....in 2020...

Do you understand why you are an idiot now?

Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year, according to the Centers for Disease Control to save lives....you doofus...

In 6 years, Europe murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children.

In the U.S. in our entire 246 year history, 2,460,000 people murdered with guns.....the majority of whom are criminals, not innocent men, women and children...

You don't know what the you are talking about.*


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Why then do many judges and DA's, particularly in liberal cities, not enforce and prosecute the laws and let violent criminals go on their own recognizance?
> Someone is making this happen.


Do you have any proof that "violent criminals" are released on OR?  In my 32 years I saw a great change in Domestic Violence.  Arrests in the 60's a DV arrest wasn't even a misdemeanor, soon it became a misdemeanor, then in the late 80's a wobbler.  Bail was set in some cases and in the late 20th Century DV was taken very seriously, and we took into custody any contact with the victim who were on bail or probation.  
Never did I see anyone released on OR for murder, rape, armed robbery, and other penal code arrests on a person or persons.


----------



## miketx (Nov 24, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Tough week for the liberals. A retard's foot gets stuck on the gas pedal, a gay bar is shot up by one of their own, and now a black guy named "Andre Marcus Bing" shoots up a Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 729727


Dude! We all know he was dark black Amish trumperestism!


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *How many are murdered each year in schools, movie theaters, on the streets, at a concert or fair, or in churches, restaurants or at work?  How many were shot and killed driving on the roads (road rage)?
> 
> Here.......a detailed breakdown by year on how many people are murdered by mass public shooters.....*
> 
> ...


POST THE EVIDENCE YOU'VE CLAIMED, THE SOURCES THAT ARE CREDIBLE AND PROBATIVE.  YOU HAVE A LOVE FOR FIREARMS, POSSIBLY DO TO THE WAY HOW YOU EARN YOUR DOLLARS; OR IS IT A FETISH?

THE REAL FACTS ARE THE NUMBER OF THOSE WHO ARE KILLED EVERY DAY WITH GUNS AND THE PEOPLE LEFT BEHIND.  THE COST IN DOLLARS TO THE CITIES WHEREIN HOMICICIDES, SUICIDES AND ACCIDENTAL DEATHS BY FIREARMS; THE BILLION'S OF DOLLARS WASTED BY THE COSTS FOR THE INVESTAGATIONS, TRIALS, AND IMPRISONMENTS.

"SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED" ALLOWS EVEL TO BE DONE DAY AFTER DAY AND YOU DON'T CARE.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Do you have any proof that "violent criminals" are released on OR?  In my 32 years I saw a great change in Domestic Violence.  Arrests in the 60's a DV arrest wasn't even a misdemeanor, soon it became a misdemeanor, then in the late 80's a wobbler.  Bail was set in some cases and in the late 20th Century DV was taken very seriously, and we took into custody any contact with the victim who were on bail or probation.
> Never did I see anyone released on OR for murder, rape, armed robbery, and other penal code arrests on a person or persons.


It has happened in NY, and CA off the top of my head.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Another notch in the guns of the NRA.  When will the leaders in office come to the conclusion that "shall not be infringed" needs to be struck from the 2nd A.?


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 24, 2022)

The victims of this murderer


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> POST THE EVIDENCE YOU'VE CLAIMED, THE SOURCES THAT ARE CREDIBLE AND PROBATIVE.  YOU HAVE A LOVE FOR FIREARMS, POSSIBLY DO TO THE WAY HOW YOU EARN YOUR DOLLARS; OR IS IT A FETISH?
> 
> THE REAL FACTS ARE THE NUMBER OF THOSE WHO ARE KILLED EVERY DAY WITH GUNS AND THE PEOPLE LEFT BEHIND.  THE COST IN DOLLARS TO THE CITIES WHEREIN HOMICICIDES, SUICIDES AND ACCIDENTAL DEATHS BY FIREARMS; THE BILLION'S OF DOLLARS WASTED BY THE COSTS FOR THE INVESTAGATIONS, TRIALS, AND IMPRISONMENTS.
> 
> "SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED" ALLOWS EVEL TO BE DONE DAY AFTER DAY AND YOU DON'T CARE.




And you fail to show one piece of NRA Literature or one NRA policy that promotes murder or crimes with guns......

You fail.....again.

There is more money saved when Americans stop rapists, robbers, murderers and mass public shooters with guns........and considering the Europeans murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children in 6 years.....how much did that cost?    Americans with guns keep that from happening to us.....

The truth....which you obviously can't handle...

600 million guns in private hands......over 22.01 million Americans can carry guns legally in public for self defense.........











						Concealed Carry Permit Holders Across the United States: 2022
					

A copy of our newest report is available here (please download). Copies of our annual reports from 2014 through 2021 are available here. As the United States is moving into a post-pandemi…




					crimeresearch.org
				






American use those legal guns 1.2 million times a year to stop rapes, stabbings, beatings, robberies, and murders, as well as also stopping mass public shootings when they are allowed to have their legal guns with them...



Gun deaths...the truth....





Of the gun murder deaths....over 70-80% of the victims are not regular Americans....they are criminals...murdered by other criminals in primarily democrat party controlled cities....where the democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians have released them over and over again no matter how many times they are arrested for felony, illegal gun possession and violent crimes with guns...that's on you and your political party...not normal gun owners.





Lives saved....based on research?  By law abiding gun owners using guns to stop criminals?



Case Closed: Kleck Is Still Correct





* that makes for at least 176,000 lives saved—*



Money saved from people not being beaten, raped, murdered, robbed?.......





So figuring that the average DGU saves one half of a person’s life—as “gun violence” predominantly affects younger demographics—that gives us $3.465 million per half life.

Putting this all together, we find that the monetary benefit of guns (by way of DGUs) is roughly $1.02 _trillion_ per year. That’s trillion. With a ‘T’.

I was going to go on and calculate the costs of incarceration ($50K/year) saved by people killing 1527 criminals annually, and then look at the lifetime cost to society of an average criminal (something in excess of $1 million). But all of that would be a drop in the bucket compared to the $1,000,000,000,000 ($1T) annual benefit of gun ownership.

When compared to the (inflation adjusted from 2002) $127.5 billion ‘cost’ of gun violence calculated by by our Ludwig-Cook buddies, guns save a little more than eight times what they “cost.”

Which, I might add, is completely irrelevant since “the freedom to own and carry the weapon of your choice is a natural, fundamental, and inalienable human, individual, civil, and Constitutional right — subject neither to the democratic process nor to arguments grounded in social utility.”

So even taking Motherboard’s own total and multiplying it by 100, the benefits to society of civilian gun ownership dwarf the associated costs.


Annual Defensive Gun Use Savings Dwarf Study's "Gun Violence" Costs - The Truth About Guns



A quick guide to the studies and the numbers.....the full lay out of what was studied by each study is in the links....

The name of the group doing the study, the year of the study, the number of defensive gun uses and if police and military defensive gun uses are included.....notice the bill clinton and obama defensive gun use research is highlighted.....

GunCite-Gun Control-How Often Are Guns Used in Self-Defense 

GunCite Frequency of Defensive Gun Use in Previous Surveys

Field...1976....3,052,717 ( no cops, no military)

DMIa 1978...2,141,512 ( no cops, no military)

L.A. TIMES...1994...3,609,68 ( no cops, no military)

Kleck......1994...2.5 million ( no cops, no military)




2021 national firearm survey, Prof. William English, PhD. designed by Deborah Azrael of Harvard T. Chan School of public policy, and  Mathew Miller, Northeastern university.......1.67 million defensive uses annually.

CDC...1996-1998... 1.1 million  averaged over  those years.( no cops, no military)

Obama's CDC....2013....500,000--3million

--------------------


Bordua...1977...1,414,544

DMIb...1978...1,098,409 ( no cops, no military)

Hart...1981...1.797,461 ( no cops, no military)

Mauser...1990...1,487,342 ( no cops,no military)

Gallup...1993...1,621,377 ( no cops, no military)

DEPT. OF JUSTICE...1994...1.5 million ( the bill clinton study)

Journal of Quantitative Criminology--- 989,883 times per year."

(Based on survey data from a 2000 study published in the _Journal of Quantitative Criminology_,[17] U.S. civilians use guns to defend themselves and others from crime at least 989,883 times per year.[18])

Paper: "Measuring Civilian Defensive Firearm Use: A Methodological Experiment." By David McDowall and others. _Journal of Quantitative Criminology_, March 2000. Measuring Civilian Defensive Firearm Use: A Methodological Experiment - Springer


-------------------------------------------

Ohio...1982...771,043

Gallup...1991...777,152

Tarrance... 1994... 764,036 (no cops, no military)

Lawerence Southwich Jr. 400,000 fewer violent crimes and at least 800,000 violent crimes deterred..

*2021 national firearms survey..*

The survey was designed by Deborah Azrael of the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, and Matthew Miller of Northeastern University,
----
The survey further finds that approximately a third of gun owners (31.1%) have used a firearm to defend themselves or their property, often on more than one occasion, and it estimates that guns are used defensively by firearms owners in approximately 1.67 million incidents per year. Handguns are the most common firearm employed for self-defense (used in 65.9% of defensive incidents), and in most defensive incidents (81.9%) no shot was fired. Approximately a quarter (25.2%) of defensive incidents occurred within the gun owner's home, and approximately half (53.9%) occurred outside their home, but on their property. About one out of ten (9.1%) defensive gun uses occurred in public, and about one out of twenty (4.8%) occurred at work.
2021 National Firearms Survey


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> "I'll give you my gun when you pry (or take) it from my cold,* dead hands"* is a slogan popularized by the National Rifle Association (NRA) on a series of bumper stickers
> 
> Got it asshole?


Yeah, some of us get it.  You WILL NOT take away an innocent person's RIGHT to defend their life.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong – this is a lie.
> 
> There is no evidence in support of the myth that ‘gun free’ zones facilitate mass shootings:



O'rly? How many mass shootings have occurred at police stations?

How many have happened in gun free zones like schools?

People that want to commit mass murder tend to not want to be shot back at, hence the whole gun free zone school shooting spree we seem to be on under Biden.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 24, 2022)

WAlmart is the largest employer in the country, so yeah, it will get a lot of workplace violence. Nothing to see here. There is plenty to criticize WalMart for but this particular 'talking point' is just stupid.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> WAlmart is the largest employer in the country, so yeah, it will get a lot of workplace violence. Nothing to see here. There is plenty to criticize WalMart for but this particular 'talking point' is just stupid.



Wal Mart employees are not allowed to carry concealed while on the clock so they were sitting ducks.

That break room was a gun free zone. Except for the bad guy, of course.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> "The people's right to self defense shall not be infringed. Got it ???"
> 
> You don't "Got it"!  There are those who cannot illegally buy firearms in this country and do so all of the time.
> The reason is clear, the gun business is a billion dollar a year profit.  Even those who purchase or obtain a firearm legally end up murders, killing members of their family or others and even themselves.  All of which cost the counties/parishes, cities or towns big bucks.


You want to try that again in English ? Good grief.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Wal Mart employees are not allowed to carry concealed while on the clock so they were sitting ducks.
> 
> That break room was a gun free zone. Except for the bad guy, of course.


Where was walmart's security ? Oh that's right, it probably went the way of Walmart cashier's (out the door).


Senior citizen's are being mis-treated at Walmart, because they want a cashier to ring them out, but Walmart greed has won the day.

Wonder if Walmart figured it could greedily operate without adequate security ? And better yet it was all because of it's greed ? If so they are going to face some huge lawsuit's now.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> This is the dumbest comment I've read in a long time, even more foolish than the first person who I will not name and still posts I will not name and still does.
> 
> As an officer of the court, I never saw in my 32 years anyone tell anyone to "get the hell of out instructing judges and law enforcement"- other than someone like you who ended up in contempt of court and/or jail.


Like I'm saying that as a jail bird in court... LOL...  No it's the truth where as leftist Democrat's have sought to influence and even place leftist judges on the bench in order to get the outcomes that we are witnessing far to much to date.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 24, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Where was walmart's security ? Oh that's right, it probably went the way of Walmart cashier's (out the door).
> 
> 
> Senior citizen's are being mis-treated at Walmart, because they want a cashier to ring them out, but Walmart greed has won the day.
> ...



Um, security is watching customers take items out the front door. They aren't providing security for the break room in the back.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 24, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Um, security is watching customers take items out the front door. They aren't providing security for the break room in the back.


Well it looks like that might change. Still yet is there any armed security in a Walmart ? I don't remember seeing any.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 24, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> "SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED" ALLOWS EVEL TO BE DONE DAY AFTER DAY AND YOU DON'T CARE.


Edged weapons too?


----------



## Delldude (Nov 24, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Um, security is watching customers take items out the front door. They aren't providing security for the break room in the back.


Besides, unless LEO's, security personnel are usually low level perimeter monitors.....not LEO's
.


----------



## jackflash (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> When will the left quit living in denial ??
> 
> It's time they rejoin the real world, and quit being brainwashed by pandering evil politician's that use them to gain or stay in power.
> 
> The Democrat's are ending up with a huge amount of blood on their hands.


The statist left has a serious problem with violence. The street violence with the statist left was just as vicious back in the 60's/70's. Some folks say the lefty street violence actually started in America during the 50's but if it did I have no info about it. That marxist religion the statist left feeds on is a pretty toxic brew for sure.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Nope. All in red states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China certainly passes us by.  They don't teach CRT or gender identity.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Besides, unless LEO's, security personnel are usually low level perimeter monitors.....not LEO's
> .


Regardless, I don't remember seeing any security officer's at a Walmart (I may have miss them).. Have you seen one or even two at a WalMart ?

My wife worked at a grocery store years ago, and they had a security officer on duty. They hired the officer's who were LEO's during their day, but also wanted to work a job part time on their off hour's. 

They didn't just work the front of the store, but rather they would grab a buggy and walk through out the store checking for shop lifter's etc. Otherwise they made their rounds ending back up front where they started from while on their shift.

Does Walmart have security ? Anyone know ? I know they have employee's up front checking receipts and bags as the customers exit the store, and it is that they have camera's I'm sure, but do they have armed security or an armed security guard ??? 

If not they best get them one or maybe two. A trained security firm could send them a trained armed monitor who might be more than just a guard, but could be more like a cooler that was depicted in the movie roadhouse with Patrick Swayze. Otherwise a security cooler is mindful of one's speak, one's character through one's action's or other characteristics that might give away the possibility of a crime or disturbance about to be committed before it takes place.

Believe it or not we do have such people with these types of skills who could be saving people in a preventive proactive way instead of having to hopefully save them in a reactive way after the fact.

Of course everything cost money, and there lay the issue for most, because even mega corporation's are trying to skin it back to the bone when it comes to their operating cost. The people can't even have a humanbeing to check them out at the registers any more, and the elderly are suffering the most, but do you think that a mega corporation gives a crap about that anymore ? Hell to the no they don't, and now they don't undoubtedly screen their help being hired, because who ever heard not so long ago of "mass shootings" in the retail industries, otherwise before they became soft target's or easy pickings for mentally distraught and disturbed people anymore ??

The worst part is that many companies are becoming so politically correct or woke in their hiring practices, we wonder if they are actually hiring or letting potential killers slip through the interviews now ???  Not good if that's the case today.

Companies need to check themselves, and government needs to stay the hell out of the private sectors business with it's social engineering and bull crap game's being played. These shootings and such should be the signs that what is going on now a days isn't working, and it's time to revert back to what was working. COMMON SENSE !!!!!


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

jackflash said:


> The statist left has a serious problem with violence. The street violence with the statist left was just as vicious back in the 60's/70's. Some folks say the lefty street violence actually started in America during the 50's but if it did I have no info about it. That marxist religion the statist left feeds on is a pretty toxic brew for sure.


I think it started in the 60s with the hippie and drug culture that got started. The 50s was coming off of a great victory after world war two, and we were busy growing our COUNTRY back into a new futuristic modernized  nation that was blessed after our sacrifices were given in such a horrific time period of fighting a major war on two fronts.


----------



## braalian (Nov 25, 2022)

Walmart back in Michigan always had a security guard at the main entrance


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> "I'll give you my gun when you pry (or take) it from my cold,* dead hands"* is a slogan popularized by the National Rifle Association (NRA) on a series of bumper stickers
> Got it asshole?


M'kay.
So?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> *Stupid Question ^^^.
> 
> Answer this, how many times each day is someone murdered, committed suicide or accidently killed with a firearm?
> How many of them are criminals?:
> How many are murdered each year in schools, movie theaters, on the streets, at a concert or fair, or in churches, restaurants or at work?  How many were shot and killed driving on the roads (road rage)?*


What;s this have to do with the NRA?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> POST THE EVIDENCE YOU'VE CLAIMED, THE SOURCES THAT ARE CREDIBLE AND PROBATIVE.


^^^^
_Significant _irony...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> "SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED" ALLOWS EVEL TO BE DONE DAY AFTER DAY AND YOU DON'T CARE.


^^^
Absolute falsehood, deliberately made.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Another notch in the guns of the NRA.  When will the leaders in office come to the conclusion that "shall not be infringed" needs to be struck from the 2nd A.?


^^^
Mindless nonsense


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Q.  When will the United States become a more civilized nation?
> A.  When the 2nd A. is rewritten and "shall not be infringed" is deleted.


^^^
More mindless nonsense.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You don't "Got it"!  There are those who cannot illegally buy firearms in this country and do so all of the time.


You won't understand how, but your statement, above, negates your entire rant against the NRA and 2nd Amendment
Well done.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> What;s this have to do with the NRA?



From that post of rye catcher it seemsmto me they/, it/its or whatever pronoun silliness they use…..was drunk posting, or simply posting like a typical dumb leftist…..since drunk posters are just like letists posting


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

braalian said:


> Walmart back in Michigan always had a security guard at the main entrance


Security guard or 70 year old greeter ? lol


----------



## braalian (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Security guard or 70 year old greeter ? lol


No an actual security guard. Just a rent a cop from an agency


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

braalian said:


> No an actual security guard. Just a rent a cop from an agency


Never seen that at the Walmarts we have. I may have missed it. What about the one where the killings took place, did they have armed security ??


----------



## beautress (Nov 25, 2022)

I have no words. Prayers up for friends and loved ones.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Never seen that at the Walmarts we have. I may have missed it. What about the one where the killings took place, did they have armed security ??



A relative of mine worked in retail…….they call their guys, “loss prevention,” and they would be the ones monitoring all those cameras in the Walmart……….and calling the cops on shoplifters.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> China certainly passes us by.  They don't teach CRT or gender identity.


That's why? Lol. Thats a pretty dumb comment. 

It's more likely that trying to teach kids that pregnant virgins and talking snakes exist is the reason.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> That's why? Lol. Thats a pretty dumb comment.
> 
> It's more likely that trying to teach kids that pregnant virgins and talking snakes exist is the reason.


Is that what they teach in your child's school?  Your kid is in a catholic school.  Stop paying.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Is that what they teach in your child's school?  Your kid is in a catholic school.  Stop paying.


I don't adhere to the faux religion Repubs support. I found the true God. 

I assure you he teaches that virgins can't get pregnant not can snakes talk.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> I don't adhere to the faux religion Repubs support. I found the true God.
> 
> I assure you he teaches that virgins can't get pregnant not can snakes talk.


Good for you.  There are a multitude of religions.  Pick one.  Any one.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Good for you.  There are a multitude of religions.  Pick one.  Any one.


I did. The great thing is they don't try to teach it in our schools. 

China learns math and science and red states teach pregnant virgins and talking snakes.

No wonder china is passing us by.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> It's more likely that trying to teach kids that pregnant virgins and talking snakes exist is the reason.


Demonstrate this to be true.
First, you nee to demonstrate it actually happens.
Then you need to demonstrate it hap;pens at a level sufficient for China to overtake us.
Then you need to demonstrate this is "likely" the reason China has overtaken us.

Or, you can continue spouting unsupportable nonsense.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Demonstrate this to be true.
> First, you nee to demonstrate it actually happens.
> Then you need to demonstrate it hap;pens at a level sufficient for China to overtake us.
> Then you need to demonstrate this is "likely" the reason China has overtaken us.
> ...


Ok. As soon as evilcat breath does the same for CRT.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Ok. As soon as evilcat breath does the same for CRT.


Your claim stands independent of his.
Thus, the challenge stands.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Your claim stands independent of his.
> Thus, the challenge stands.


Lol, so you set the rules huh?

The hubris.

I eagerly await evilcat breath's proof.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> I did. The great thing is they don't try to teach it in our schools.
> 
> China learns math and science and red states teach pregnant virgins and talking snakes.
> 
> No wonder china is passing us by.


The hundreds of millions in China who aren't good in math or science work at FoxConn or menial jobs and have no health insurance.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The hundreds of millions in China who aren't good in math or science work at FoxConn or menial jobs and have no health insurance.


So evilcat breath is wrong? They aren't passing us by?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So evilcat breath is wrong? They aren't passing us by?


They are not passing us by.
GW sent all of our technology to China for manufacturing.
Yes, I know there will be RWers who will deny this, but without US know how, China doesn't come close to US citizens in terms of technology.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 25, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Edged weapons too?


Stupid comment ^^^


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 25, 2022)

jackflash said:


> The statist left has a serious problem with violence. The street violence with the statist left was just as vicious back in the 60's/70's. Some folks say the lefty street violence actually started in America during the 50's but if it did I have no info about it. That marxist religion the statist left feeds on is a pretty toxic brew for sure.


Ridculous.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> From that post of rye catcher it seemsmto me they/, it/its or whatever pronoun silliness they use…..was drunk posting, or simply posting like a typical dumb leftist…..since drunk posters are just like letists posting


Awww...you've hurt my feelings.  Sob, boo hoo. 

Those guns you keep under your pillow at night is a clear reality that paranoia strikes deep in your gut. Fearful to go to a supermarket is cowardly, and you have the Zimmerman Syndrome, and a yet a desire to be a hero.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> I did. The great thing is they don't try to teach it in our schools.
> 
> China learns math and science and red states teach pregnant virgins and talking snakes.
> 
> No wonder china is passing us by.


Red states?  Red states like blue state schools are controlled by teacher's unions.  They teach that having sex with an adult is the most fun.  Math is racist.  It's a scientific fact that men can become women just by thinking about it.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Red states?  Red states like blue state schools are controlled by teacher's unions.



No they aren't. They are controlled by local government. 



EvilCat Breath said:


> They teach that having sex with an adult is the most fun.



Link?



EvilCat Breath said:


> Math is racist.



Link?



EvilCat Breath said:


> It's a scientific fact that men can become women just by thinking about it.


Link?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 25, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Red states?  Red states like blue state schools are controlled by teacher's unions.  They teach that having sex with an adult is the most fun.  Math is racist.  It's a scientific fact that men can become women just by thinking about it.


Your first sentence is ludicrous.  Then the rest of these silly remarks is total bullshit.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *How many are murdered each year in schools, movie theaters, on the streets, at a concert or fair, or in churches, restaurants or at work?  How many were shot and killed driving on the roads (road rage)?
> 
> Here.......a detailed breakdown by year on how many people are murdered by mass public shooters.....*
> 
> ...


*There are lies, damn lies and statistics.  

Do you cuddle with your guns in a hot fetish every evening?*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Awww...you've hurt my feelings.  Sob, boo hoo.
> 
> Those guns you keep under your pillow at night is a clear reality that paranoia strikes deep in your gut. Fearful to go to a supermarket is cowardly, and you have the Zimmerman Syndrome, and a yet a desire to be a hero.




You really shouldn't start drinking so early in the day, and mixing your meds with booze really is a bad idea too.........

And we are still waiting for you to show us the NRA literature, and information that advocates murdering co-workers with guns and using guns for any crime of any kind.

I am sure you are working diligently to provide that information.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> *There are lies, damn lies and statistics.
> 
> Do you cuddle with your guns in a hot fetish every evening?*




You would have to make that complaint to the Centers for Disease Control.....

My statistics on gun deaths is directly from their website....





__





						WISQARS Fatal Injury Reports
					





					wisqars.cdc.gov


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You would have to make that complaint to the Centers for Disease Control.....
> 
> My statistics on gun deaths is directly from their website....
> 
> ...


If we skip due process and take the guns early, problem solved.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Nov 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You really shouldn't start drinking so early in the day, and mixing your meds with booze really is a bad idea too.........
> 
> And we are still waiting for you to show us the NRA literature, and information that advocates murdering co-workers with guns and using guns for any crime of any kind.
> 
> I am sure you are working diligently to provide that information.


Your fetish for guns is clear, attacks on me and others who support gun controls is an example of paranoia.* Being paranoid, you make false claims on my lifestyle. That is an example of a damn liar, and typical of an asshole.

*No effort to take away the guns of sober, sane and law-abiding people has ever been put forth in The Congress.
The facts are the cost to do so would be too expensive and people like you would react with violence such as David Koresh.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Your fetish for guns is clear, attacks on me and others who support gun controls is an example of paranoia.* Being paranoid, you make false claims on my lifestyle. That is an example of a damn liar, and typical of an asshole.
> 
> *No effort to take away the guns of sober, sane and law-abiding people has ever been put forth in The Congress.
> The facts are the cost to do so would be too expensive and people like you would react with violence such as David Koresh.




The lost their control of congress in the 1990s, so decided to put their gun control efforts at the local and state level, as well as in the courts......sadly, Trump was elected instead of hilary and he appointed 3 actual Justices who overturned your gun control extremism....


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The lost their control of congress in the 1990s, so decided to put their gun control efforts at the local and state level, as well as in the courts......sadly, Trump was elected instead of hilary and he appointed 3 actual Justices who overturned your gun control extremism....


"sadly, Trump was elected instead of hilary" ???

Wow.  Are you aware of how many people the serial killers Bill & Hillary Clinton have killed ?

Get ready for a "conspiracy theory" post, folks.  It's what leftists use to hide behind, to avoid confronting reality.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

Of course, no one is ever excused for committing murder, however it is important to note *a point concerning co-workers in workplaces.* Having spent over half a century in the workforce, and having worked in a variety of different jobs, in 4 states of the US, I do recall that I never had a problem with the work that I was required to do.

The only problems I ever had, and they were significant, was with co-workers (and usually only a few of them).  Some co-workers can be absolutely intolerable, and on a constantly ongoing basis.  There were some occasions where I had to actually quit a job, just because of nasty co-workers.

When this situation is encountered by a very unstable person, really bad things are likely to happen. One answer to this is for supervisors to more closely monitor the activities of who they supervise, including* verbal abuse/harrassment.*  The way employees conduct themselves personally, is just as important as the work they do.


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 25, 2022)

Wallmart is abusive to employees


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 25, 2022)

Wal Mart has security on site, you just never see them unless you try to steal something. If you walk into any Super wal mart, right near one of the entrances you will see an unmarked door. They are in there. I saw someone come out of one of those rooms one time. The room is pitch black with nothing but huge monitors everywhere and loss prevention watching the cameras.

The door is usually just outside the entrance where you walk through those theft detection body scan things. That way they can catch you stealing with the merchandise past the exit. If you're still in the store you can always claim you were going to pay for it.

Speaking of Wal Mart, I went for a quick trip to get a few things for the truck and the parking lot was more empty than normal, and the store was almost completely empty. Employees outnumbered customers for sure. For black friday, it sure looked bleak. Maybe "bleak friday" will be its new name. 

Maybe everyone is just shopping online now instead of fighting the brick and mortar chaos. I don't know. But they were not at the super wal mart I was at, that's for sure.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 25, 2022)

When I saw Andre Bing's mugshot I thought, "he is demonic". Then his manifesto stated he felt he was being "controlled by Satan".

Folks--this stuff is real, it's dangerous, it's not to be messed with.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Nov 25, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> When I saw Andre Bing's mugshot I thought, "he is demonic". Then his manifesto stated he felt he was being "controlled by Satan".


I don't think you saw a mugshot - he's never been in trouble.



> Bing legally purchased the 9mm handgun from a local store on the morning of the shooting, police revealed Friday. *He had no criminal history*. Police found a box of ammunition and "various items in reference to the 9mm handgun (box, receipt, other paperwork)" at Bing's home.





SweetSue92 said:


> Folks--this stuff is real, it's dangerous, it's not to be messed with.


What?  Religions that worship images of good and evil possessing people's thoughts?


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Nov 25, 2022)

protectionist said:


> When this situation is encountered by a very unstable person, really bad things are likely to happen.


How do we identify the "unstable person"?



protectionist said:


> One answer to this is for supervisors to more closely monitor the activities of who they supervise, including* verbal abuse/harrassment.*


How does that not happen?  I would say that American society has been warned to notice such behavior over the past fifty years and increasingly more campaigned.



protectionist said:


> The way employees conduct themselves personally, is just as important as the work they do.


I think we need a better method.

This may be a good topic for its own discussion.


----------



## Esdraelon (Nov 25, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Awwwwwww...
> 
> No maga hat .....


Maybe he wuz jus keepin' it on the down low...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> A relative of mine worked in retail…….they call their guys, “loss prevention,” and they would be the ones monitoring all those cameras in the Walmart……….and calling the cops on shoplifters.


So we have a response time involved.

Just like it is with the school's, if any public place has a population of over 50 patron's or student's on scene at any given time, along with the staff, then it could be that trained security should be added if conditions exist that would definitely warrant it. 

Now 50 was just a number thrown out without any certification or study in the number stated, but what is your opinion of the amount that would justify armed security to be needed ??


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> That's why? Lol. Thats a pretty dumb comment.
> 
> It's more likely that trying to teach kids that pregnant virgins and talking snakes exist is the reason.


Better read up on the "mockers" in the Bible... It's powerful, so it could be that you are treading on thin ice, otherwise if you haven't given up your spirit so cheaply already. One thing is for certain, and that is that YOU DON'T KNOW THAT THE SPIRITUAL REALM EXIST OR THAT IT DOESN'T WITHIN YOUR MIND, OTHERWISE ALL IN ACCORDANCE TO YOUR MOCKERY OR SPEAK, BUT IT'S REALLY GOING TO BE A SHAME THAT YOU LIVED YOUR TORMENTED LIFE FOR NOTHING WHEN YOU SHOCKINGLY FIND OUT YOU WERE WRONG.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Wal Mart employees are not allowed to carry concealed while on the clock so they were sitting ducks.
> 
> That break room was a gun free zone. Except for the bad guy, of course.



They're a private company, it's their property, and they have security and local police. You may not like it, since they don't want hordes of armed morons running around in their stores dreaming of a chance to play Wyatt Earp in the frozen pies aisle, but it's their decision to make.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Awww...you've hurt my feelings.  Sob, boo hoo.
> 
> Those guns you keep under your pillow at night is a clear reality that paranoia strikes deep in your gut. Fearful to go to a supermarket is cowardly, and you have the Zimmerman Syndrome, and a yet a desire to be a hero.


All said as if mass shootings are just a figment of everybody's imagination. You must be an arrogant A-hole to think that people are as stupid as you want them to be. Not today sparky, not today.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Regardless, I don't remember seeing any security officer's at a Walmart (I may have miss them).. Have you seen one or even two at a WalMart ?



I have, and just today I went to one and there were 4 police vehicles parked in front on the sidewalks. Security there now is mostly cameras and a hot line to local police stations.

How would a security guard have done anything until after the guy already shot people???


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Better read up on the "mockers" in the Bible... It's powerful, so it could be that you are treading on thin ice, otherwise if you haven't given up your spirit so cheaply already. One thing is for certain, and that is that YOU DON'T KNOW THAT THE SPIRITUAL REALM EXIST OR THAT IT DOESN'T WITHIN YOUR MIND, OTHERWISE ALL IN ACCORDANCE TO YOUR MOCKERY OR SPEAK, BUT IT'S REALLY GOING TO BE A SHAME THAT YOU LIVED YOUR TORMENTED LIFE FOR NOTHING WHEN YOU SHOCKINGLY FIND OUT YOU WERE WRONG.


Not sure what you are talking about. I have found the one true God. You need to discard your false man created religion and seek out the truth. He will embrace you if you seek him.

I will pray for you.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> I have, and just today I went to one and there were 4 police vehicles parked in front on the sidewalks. Security there now is mostly cameras and a hot line to local police stations.
> 
> How would a security guard have done anything until after the guy already shot people???



You do know nutjobs can open carry too, right? So how would they be stopped beforehand?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> They're a private company, it's their property, and they have security and local police. You may not like it, since they don't want hordes of armed morons running around in their stores dreaming of a chance to play Wyatt Earp in the frozen pies aisle, but it's their decision to make.


Yep, and it's their two edged sword to die by. They best get themselves some armed security that has the skills to stop something before it starts if at all possible. Won't happen though, because money comes first in every decision made, even if it easily affordable to do security, and do it right.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Not sure what you are talking about. I have found the one true God. You need to discard your false man created religion and seek out the truth. He will embrace you if you seek him.
> 
> I will pray for you.


Oh really, yet you mock God ? Better yet who is your god, Satan ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

Prof.Lunaphile said:


> How do we identify the "unstable person"?
> 
> 
> How does that not happen?  I would say that American society has been warned to notice such behavior over the past fifty years and increasingly more campaigned.
> ...


Sometimes they can be identified, sometimes not.   Arrest records are one way. Mental records also. 

It happens by supervisors being lax, and only paying attention to work getting done, while ignoring employee interrealations. (ex verbal abuse)


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Yep, and it's their two edged sword to die by. They best get themselves some armed security that has the skills to stop something before it starts if at all possible. Won't happen though, because money comes first in every decision made, even if it easily affordable to do security, and do it right.



Stop and frisk everybody who walks in?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Wal Mart has security on site, you just never see them unless you try to steal something. If you walk into any Super wal mart, right near one of the entrances you will see an unmarked door. They are in there. I saw someone come out of one of those rooms one time. The room is pitch black with nothing but huge monitors everywhere and loss prevention watching the cameras.
> 
> The door is usually just outside the entrance where you walk through those theft detection body scan things. That way they can catch you stealing with the merchandise past the exit. If you're still in the store you can always claim you were going to pay for it.
> 
> ...


Inflation (especially housing rents) has wiped out their bank accounts.  Black friday becomes meaningless.  People can't afford to shop, sales or no sales.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> I have, and just today I went to one and there were 4 police vehicles parked in front on the sidewalks. Security there now is mostly cameras and a hot line to local police stations.
> 
> How would a security guard have done anything until after the guy already shot people???


Of course you saw police today, it is Black Friday.

Hindsight is 2020, but a security guard isn't just a speechless, and faceless person sitting over in the corner. He or she gets to know their surroundings, their people they are helping to secure, and they learn the best ways to obtain security at the levels they feel comfortable with... Remember, their lives are on the line also, so it is in their best interest to be the best that they can be.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Stop and frisk everybody who walks in?


Don't be over dramatic, because you should know what I'm talking about... It is found in the overall training of what security totally entails.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Oh really, yet you mock God ? Better yet who is your god, Satan ?


I didn't mock your god. I couldn't have. He doesn't exist. 

What I mocked is people who want to teach about talking snakes and pregnant virgins in public schools. 

I can't tell you who my God is. You must seek him out yourself. 

Stay true and you will see the truth.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Stop and frisk everybody who walks in?


And if you find somebody with a gun who is legally entitled to carry it ? what then ? Deprive him of his 2nd amendment rights ?  Remove a person who would be capable of stopping a mass shooter ?









						7 Mass Shootings That Were Stopped By Lawful Gun Owners - Off The Grid News
					

WASHINGTON — There is growing evidence that armed citizens can prevent mass shootings, despite what the mainstream media may promote as conventional wisdom. Legal gun owners have prevented tragedies all over the country, law professor and Washington Post writer Eugene Volokh discovered. His list...




					www.offthegridnews.com


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Inflation (especially housing rents) has wiped out their bank accounts.  Black friday becomes meaningless.  People can't afford to shop, sales or no sales.


Maybe they should be more visible instead of hiding behind that mirror glass, otherwise to then spring out after the people commit their crime's ??? Deterrence is the best solution before a crime is done. Visibility of security that is armed can do amazing things.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Don't be over dramatic, because you should know what I'm talking about... It is found in the overall training of what security totally entails.



Metal detectors, the methods used at airports now?

I'm not being 'dramatic'; that and other methods are the only ways to stop this sort of stuff beforehand.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> I didn't mock your god. I couldn't have. He doesn't exist.
> 
> What I mocked is people who want to teach about talking snakes and pregnant virgins in public schools.
> 
> ...


So your god is Satan... Got it... Oh and stop with the stupidity about snakes and other such non-sense. The only ones trying to teach about snakes in the schools are the leftist.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Metal detectors, the methods used at airports now?
> 
> I'm not being 'dramatic'; that and other methods are the only to stop this sort of stuff beforehand.


Metal detectors is a good idea, and especially sending employee's through them before their shift starts. 

Went to a huge theme park back in the summer with the family, and the entrance was strictly enforced with metal detection upon entry. Yes a great idea.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

protectionist said:


> And if you find somebody with a gun who is legally entitled to carry it ? what then ? Deprive him of his 2nd amendment rights ?  Remove a person who would be capable of stopping a mass shooter ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that's part of my point. Unless every businesss installs airport like security procedures there isn't a lot that can be done beforehand in these cases. I've seen a lot of WalMArt employees. I've seen very few that can be trusted to handle firearms effectively. 

You might try getting insurance companies to not raise their rates on businesses that lets their employees run around armed, especially if these companies start providing their guns to employees since WalMArt doesn't pay a lot for employees to be buying legal weapons in the first place.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Metal detectors is a good idea, and especially sending employee's through them before their shift starts.
> 
> Went to a huge theme park back in the summer with the family, and the entrance was strictly enforced with metal detection upon entry. Yes a great idea.


Good luck with that; I don't see rush times at Wally World making people put their belts and pocket knives in bins and forming long lines, but hey, give it a try.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> So your god is Satan...



No. 



beagle9 said:


> Got it...



No you don't "got it".



beagle9 said:


> Oh and stop with the stupidity about snakes and other such non-sense.



That isn't my stupidity. It is part of your fake religion. 



beagle9 said:


> The only ones trying to teach about snakes in the schools are the leftist.


False.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Metal detectors is a good idea, and especially sending employee's through them before their shift starts.
> 
> Went to a huge theme park back in the summer with the family, and the entrance was strictly enforced with metal detection upon entry. Yes a great idea.



Then the nutjobs will merely shoot up the parking lots. Where do we put the 'first line of defense?


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^lol another puerile Jesus H8ter virtue signaling to its fellow pagans and deviants.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> ^^^lol another puerile Jesus H8ter virtue signaling to its fellow pagans and deviants.


Nope. I just know the one true God. 

You have my prayers.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

protectionist said:


> And if you find somebody with a gun who is legally entitled to carry it ? what then ? Deprive him of his 2nd amendment rights ?  Remove a person who would be capable of stopping a mass shooter ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was just responding to my post. He doesn't think frisking everyone is workable neither do I.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Nope. I just know the one true God.
> 
> You have my prayers.


Why do you lie ? First you say God doesn't exist, then you claim you know him. You are definitely a leftist.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Why do you lie ? First you say God doesn't exist, then you claim you know him. You are definitely a leftist.


Your god doesn't exist. Mine does. You may as well worship Thor. 

Try to keep up.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Your god doesn't exist. Mine does. You may as well worship Thor.
> 
> Try to keep up.


Ok who is your god for the second time ?


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Ok who is your god for the second time ?


I told you already, you have to discard your false deity and seek the one true God. It is your own journey and must be taken willingly both mind and soul. I can't guide you.

The only help I can provide is my prayers for you and you have them. The rest is up to you.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Metal detectors, the methods used at airports now?
> 
> I'm not being 'dramatic'; that and other methods are the only ways to stop this sort of stuff beforehand.


Post # 396.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Metal detectors is a good idea, and especially sending employee's through them before their shift starts.
> 
> Went to a huge theme park back in the summer with the family, and the entrance was strictly enforced with metal detection upon entry. Yes a great idea.


Post # 396


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Lol, so you set the rules huh?


Ah.
You know you can't deliver.
Figured.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Those guns you keep under your pillow at night is a clear reality that paranoia strikes deep in your gut. Fearful to go to a supermarket is cowardly, and you have the Zimmerman Syndrome, and a yet a desire to be a hero.


Stupid comment ^^^


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Your first sentence is ludicrous.  Then the rest of these silly remarks is total bullshit.


Stupid comment ^^^


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 25, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Your fetish for guns is clear, ...


Your first sentence is ludicrous.  Then the rest of these silly remarks is total bullshit.


----------



## Dayton3 (Nov 25, 2022)

I worked at Walmart 9 years.   It's an extremely high-stress job and right now is the most stressful time of the year.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 25, 2022)

Sounds like the Walmart manager just went postal.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Post # 396.



Already answered, in more than one post. WalMart can do whatever they want on their property  re firearms. Texas law doesn't interfere with business owners in that regard. Federal law doesn't apply to anything in that case, since WalMart is not denying anybody the right to own and carry firearms anywhere but on their own property.


----------



## Dayton3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Most Walmarts quit selling handguns years ago.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Already answered, in more than one post. WalMart can do whatever they want on their property  re firearms. Texas law doesn't interfere with business owners in that regard. Federal law doesn't apply to anything in that case, since WalMart is not denying anybody the right to own and carry firearms anywhere but on their own property.


And by denying gun carriers the right to carry in WalMart, they are denying those gun carriers the right & ability to defend themselves (AND OTHERS) from mass shooters, thereby making all of us less safe.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

protectionist said:


> And by denying gun carriers the right to carry in WalMart, they are denying those gun carriers the right & ability to defend themselves (AND OTHERS) from mass shooters, thereby making all of us less safe.



Or they keep their stores from become war zones with shootouts in the Bakery dept. or pharmacy. Nothing is 100% idiot proof, and open carry certainly isn't. Property owners can make the rules for themselves. Thy also can't force employees to arm themselves as a job requirement.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 25, 2022)

bodecea said:


> We've gotten to the "Ho Hum, another mass shooting....let's make jokes" stage, I see.


Only because the mass shooting doesn't fit your leaders' narrative. Wrong skin color, no AR-15s sooooooo movin on.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 25, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Only because the mass shooting doesn't fit your leaders' narrative. Wrong skin color, no AR-15s sooooooo movin on.



Actually a lot of the early reports claimed he had an 'AR style handgun', which of course is how ignorant most of these left wing media hacks are. They have to work 'AR' into their narratives no matter what, apparently.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Or they keep their stores from become war zones with shootouts in the Bakery dept. or pharmacy. Nothing is 100% idiot proof, and open carry certainly isn't. Property owners can make the rules for themselves. Thy also can't force employees to arm themselves as a job requirement.


The statistical record shows overwhelmingly that legal gun carriers are much more an asset than a liability. I haven't heard of any shootouts, except when mass shooters were stopped by legal gun carriers.  Maybe my link needs to be posted again >>









						7 Mass Shootings That Were Stopped By Lawful Gun Owners - Off The Grid News
					

WASHINGTON — There is growing evidence that armed citizens can prevent mass shootings, despite what the mainstream media may promote as conventional wisdom. Legal gun owners have prevented tragedies all over the country, law professor and Washington Post writer Eugene Volokh discovered. His list...




					www.offthegridnews.com


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Well, that's part of my point. Unless every businesss installs airport like security procedures there isn't a lot that can be done beforehand in these cases. I've seen a lot of WalMArt employees. I've seen very few that can be trusted to handle firearms effectively.
> 
> You might try getting insurance companies to not raise their rates on businesses that lets their employees run around armed, especially if these companies start providing their guns to employees since WalMArt doesn't pay a lot for employees to be buying legal weapons in the first place.


Somehow you jumped from what I was talking about (shoppers legally carrying guns) to employees carrying guns.  If the employees are legal gun carriers (having passed required testing or are ex-military or police), there is no reason to suspect them to be irresponsible with a gun. 

 Likewise, insurance companies set rates according to statistics, There are no statistics that would lead them to raise rates on businesses with armed employees, as long as those employees are properly licensed.


----------



## Dayton3 (Nov 25, 2022)

protectionist said:


> And by denying gun carriers the right to carry in WalMart, they are denying those gun carriers the right & ability to defend themselves (AND OTHERS) from mass shooters, thereby making all of us less safe.


I believe in the right to possess a firearm but you gotta be honest.    Almost no one has the ability to effective defend themselves and others with a sidearm.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Ah.
> You know you can't deliver.
> Figured.


No I don't figure that, you do. I am waiting for evilcat breath. Feel free to wait. I am.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The lost their control of congress in the 1990s, so decided to put their gun control efforts at the local and state level, as well as in the courts......sadly, Trump was elected instead of hilary and he appointed 3 actual Justices who overturned your gun control extremism....


Might be, on the state level, that is how it's supposed to be, ala the constitution.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I believe in the right to possess a firearm but you gotta be honest.    Almost no one has the ability to effective defend themselves and others with a sidearm.


A doorway is about 32 x 80.......


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Actually a lot of the early reports claimed he had an 'AR style handgun', which of course is how ignorant most of these left wing media hacks are. They have to work 'AR' into their narratives no matter what, apparently.


AR style handgun  LOL!!! I wonder they tried to pull a George Zimmermann and reclassify the shooter as a White African.


----------



## Dayton3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Delldude said:


> A doorway is about 32 x 80.......


What does that even mean?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> I told you already, you have to discard your false deity and seek the one true God. It is your own journey and must be taken willingly both mind and soul. I can't guide you.
> 
> The only help I can provide is my prayers for you and you have them. The rest is up to you.


No you haven't, so stop lying and tell us who the god is that you worship ? Very simple straight forward question. Who is the one true God ?? Is it Christ, Jehovah, Allah, the Almighty, the merciful one, the most high, which do you prefer ?


----------



## Esdraelon (Nov 25, 2022)

pyetro said:


> Yet another mass shooting. When will it end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Mr. Bing and his six victims, it ended yesterday.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I worked at Walmart 9 years.   It's an extremely high-stress job and right now is the most stressful time of the year.


Not stressful enough to go postal.


----------



## Dayton3 (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Not stressful enough to go postal.



Sometimes.    Though among retail managers it is my understanding that suicide is more common.   I remember  a Target manager not far from where I worked who one morning called all his assistants together in a meeting/training room,  took out a pistol and killed himself.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Most Walmarts quit selling handguns years ago.


Dumb ace's.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Sometimes.    Though among retail managers it is my understanding that suicide is more common.   I remember  a Target manager not far from where I worked who one morning called all his assistants together in a meeting/training room,  took out a pistol and killed himself.


Idiot's by the dozen these days.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> For Mr. Bing and his six victims, it ended yesterday.


True, true..


----------



## Delldude (Nov 25, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> What does that even mean?


Your sight picture is a 'bad guy' coming through your 32 x 80 door frame, intending to harm you. If you can't hit them in that area, you should jump out the window.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 25, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> No you haven't, so stop lying and tell us who the god is that you worship ? Very simple straight forward question. Who is the one true God ?? Is it Christ, Jehovah, Allah, the Almighty, the merciful one, the most high, which do you prefer ?


I told you, more then once, you have to find the one true God for yourself. I can't tell you. 

I too was skeptical but once I sought and embraced the one true God I finally understood.

You too can find the true God. It is a journey you must make yourself however, but if you're sincere, then he will reveal himself to you. 

You have my prayers.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 25, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> I told you, more then once, you have to find the one true God for yourself. I can't tell you.
> 
> I too was skeptical but once I sought and embraced the one true God I finally understood.
> 
> ...


So you continue to lie... Enough said. All parties here should take heed to your leftism and dishonest bull crap. God said that who so ever is a shamed to speak his name, then he shall not speak theirs either. Good luck with your foolery.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 26, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> I believe in the right to possess a firearm but you gotta be honest.    Almost no one has the ability to effective defend themselves and others with a sidearm.



Yes. As I said, a lot of people have no business carrying one around, and few business owners want all of their employees running around armed.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 26, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Somehow you jumped from what I was talking about (shoppers legally carrying guns) to employees carrying guns.  If the employees are legal gun carriers (having passed required testing or are ex-military or police), there is no reason to suspect them to be irresponsible with a gun.
> 
> Likewise, insurance companies set rates according to statistics, There are no statistics that would lead them to raise rates on businesses with armed employees, as long as those employees are properly licensed.



Well keep moving goal posts around, and in any case most 2A fanatics don't think safety and training should be a requirement, so they would just start obsessing and sniveling over 'required testing', and of course insurance companies, like WalMart, don't have to care what 2A fanatics want. My personal opinion is it's a states' rights issue, with the 2A as just a general umbrella that allows local options and not some absolutist screed.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 26, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> So you continue to lie...



Nope. You just don't like my answer. You will never find the one true God with an attitude like that. 



beagle9 said:


> Enough said.



If only.



beagle9 said:


> All parties here should take heed to your leftism and dishonest bull crap.



Appeal to your echo chamber? Lol. Sad. 



beagle9 said:


> God said that who so ever is a shamed to speak his name, then he shall not speak theirs either. Good luck with your foolery.


That is what men made up about what your god said...and you believed it. 

Question. How many animals can fit on one boat?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 26, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> No I don't figure that, you do.


I do.
You cannot meet the challenge put to you, which is why you avoid it.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 26, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I do.
> You cannot meet the challenge put to you, which is why you avoid it.


Not changing the conditions of my assertions based on you being butthurt. 

You will have to wait your turn like a grownup.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Nope. You just don't like my answer. You will never find the one true God with an attitude like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are an unbeliever...  So now we know the god you choose to follow, and it's not the eternal God. You are dismissed, and no I'm not getting in the boat you are riding in because eventually that boat is going to be sucked down into hell, and down there will be your true god.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 26, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> So you are an unbeliever...



Nope. I believe in the one true God. 



beagle9 said:


> So now we know the god you choose to follow, and it's not the eternal God.



Sorry. You found the wrong god. My God is eternal. 



beagle9 said:


> You are dismissed, and no I'm not getting in the boat you are riding in because eventually that boat is going to be sucked down into hell, and down there will be your true god.


Thats quite some hubris you have there. 

I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Nope. I believe in the one true God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make statement's, and then when you are called out "you fake your innocence". Typical leftist.

You said that men have told me what God had said, and I listened to them.

So I'm guessing that you are referring to men being inspired by God in order to record the events during Jesus time, and to record the word's through a text written by those who were chosen by God to do so, and then talk about hubris, your inference is to suggest in your statement that I am a fool for reading and believing the word's that were written down by men who were chosen, and were inspired by God to bring his message to all in the world ?

Get help.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 26, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Not changing the conditions of my assertions based on you being butthurt.


S' OK - we both know you're avoidng the issue becase you can't address the issue.
I'm just willing to admit it.
Like a grownup.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 26, 2022)

Hellmart is the REASON these POS came outta their hidey holes to begin with!!!

Shut down Hellmart totally, utterly, and completely.......and these POS low life scum-sucking lunatics will slither back into their hidey holes and forever be forgotten once more.

Cause Hellmart is the ONLY fucking cancer in this country that allows this shit to go on in their stores!!!  Nobody else does.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 26, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> S' OK - we both know you're avoidng the issue becase you can't address the issue.
> I'm just willing to admit it.
> Like a grownup.


So now we both know that evilcat breath is part of your "team". He made the first assertion yet you demand data on my second assertion and have requested no info from him. 

At least try to hide your partisonship.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2022)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> Hellmart is the REASON these POS came outta their hidey holes to begin with!!!
> 
> Shut down Hellmart totally, utterly, and completely.......and these POS low life scum-sucking lunatics will slither back into their hidey holes and forever be forgotten once more.
> 
> Cause Hellmart is the ONLY fucking cancer in this country that allows this shit to go on in their stores!!!  Nobody else does.


Think about it this way - The dot com boon, otherwise the boon where people could get very wealthy without any effort at the beginning of it all, has since unfortunately placed huge money into some very shady and weird people's hand's, otherwise that would have never had such money if it weren't for the unregulated Internet in which allowed for such people to get their hands on such money. 

So now what we've had basically, is the nursery children with a lot of money taking over the daycare. Face-Twitt, CN-N, MS-NB-C, and on and on are perfect examples of an out of touch heavily propagandized bunch of hate spewing sorry ace's. The monopolizing of our free market's by heavily biased allowances to do so, and the skirting of Anti-trust law's in order to make it appear as normal has allowed for the taking over of the nursery by the children.

Then we get these dirty politician's who figure that the American's are just to stupid to see the truth in it all. Sad.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 26, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> So now we both know....


... that you can't meet my challenge, and are using your petulant fixation on someone else as an excuse to not do so.
Right.  We know.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 26, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Well keep moving goal posts around, and in any case most 2A fanatics don't think safety and training should be a requirement, so they would just start obsessing and sniveling over 'required testing', and of course insurance companies, like WalMart, don't have to care what 2A fanatics want. My personal opinion is it's a states' rights issue, with the 2A as just a general umbrella that allows local options and not some absolutist screed.


Never heard of 2A. 

I don't care what some fanatic who doesn't think safety and training should be a requirement, has to say. I don't adjust to loons & morons.

I have no idea what the rest of your post is talking about.  You might as well be typing Chinese.  I speak/read American English.


----------



## The Duke (Nov 26, 2022)

candycorn said:


> As long as we're willing to sell guns to people no questions asked, you'll have this sad occurrence repeated over and over and over.


No, bitch. As long as Marxists have a hold on the school systems in America.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 26, 2022)

McRib said:


> As long as anyone can purchase an AR-15, mass shootings will occur. Such is life in America.



It's pure fantasy that you believe getting rid of AR-15s will stop mass shootings.  This manager at Walmart, for instance, used a 9mm handgun


----------



## cnm (Nov 26, 2022)

Some people just can't appreciate the quintessentially American value of freedom...





Nothing finer.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It's pure fantasy that you believe getting rid of AR-15s will stop mass shootings.  This manager at Walmart, for instance, used a 9mm handgun


Attacking the gun instead of identifying the perps is the Democrat way.


----------



## cnm (Nov 27, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Attacking the gun instead of identifying the perps is the Democrat way.


The way the rest of the developed world keeps their mass shooting and firearm homicide rates to a fraction of that of the US.

Pity them, they just don't understand the essential American concept of freedom.


----------



## Ringo (Nov 27, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Maybe they should make homicide illegal or something.


First, we need to create a Congressional commission to review this law.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 27, 2022)

Ringo said:


> First, we need to create a Congressional commission to review this law.



Yes, many witnesses testimonies to hear. Maybe some whistle-blowers and experts. They could even televise it on MSNBC.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 27, 2022)

cnm said:


> The way the rest of the developed world keeps their mass shooting and firearm homicide rates to a fraction of that of the US.
> 
> Pity them, they just don't understand the essential American concept of freedom.



Correlation is not causation.  You can post as many pictures of dead people as you want; you aren't changing anybody's mind.  People see right through propaganda.  Instead of using dead people as propaganda, how about you stop and ask yourself why Americans are so prone to violence compared to most of these other countries in the first place?  All you people ever want to do is treat the symptoms, but never attack the disease itself and I think the reason for that is if you actually took the time to study this you'd find many of your own economic and cultural policies are the cause of it.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 27, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It's pure fantasy that you believe getting rid of AR-15s will stop mass shootings.  This manager at Walmart, for instance, used a 9mm handgun


Notice when Biden was in Nantucket issuing a statement, he specifically said 'semi automatic guns'?

Is this the new left mantra instead of assault weapons or the real agenda all along, I think the later applies.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 27, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> ... that you can't meet my challenge, and are using your petulant fixation on someone else as an excuse to not do so.
> Right.  We know.


Pot meet kettle.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 27, 2022)

cnm said:


> Some people just can't appreciate the quintessentially American value of freedom...


This happened because of people like you.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 27, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Pot meet kettle.


I'm sorry you do not like you can't meet my challenge, and are using your petulant fixation on someone else as an excuse to not do so - but there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 27, 2022)

cnm said:


> The way the rest of the developed world keeps their mass shooting and firearm homicide rates to a fraction of that of the US.


Really.
How do they do this?


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 27, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I'm sorry you do not like you can't meet my challenge, and are using your petulant fixation on someone else as an excuse to not do so - but there's nothing I can do about it.


Ok. I refuse to meet your challenge until mine is met.

You win. I am fixated. I am petulant. I make excuses. Oh, and their is nothing I can do it about. 

I give up. You win. I am whatever you choose to call me. You are the master of masters. 

Are you good now? Can I wait for Evilcat breath's reply in peace? 

Have a great day!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 27, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Ok. I refuse to meet your challenge until mine is met.


No...  you -can't- meet my challenge.
And you know it.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Really.
> How do they do this?


The rest of the world enforces their laws in a strict manor, and they don't have this huge victimhood class that constantly preys on white guilt whenever whites are involved with attempting to up hold law and order, and involved in the putting away of criminal's for awhile. It has become a serious problem in this country now.

We have the racist throwing the race card willy nilly, and we have the race baiters exploiting the situation every way that they can (keeping it stirred for political, agenda's, and power gaining or sustaining purposes).


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 28, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> It's crazy people that are the issue, not guns. We need to take their guns.
> 
> Guns are inanimate objects. You did know that right?


Define Crazy!!! Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't make them crazy, Just because they don't like commie Democrats doesn't make them crazy


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 28, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Not as high as red states. See post 109 for my point.


You are being purposely obtuse, high crime rates withing red states are due to the large Blue cities in that state


----------



## surada (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> How do you know this gun was sold to the shooter, no questions asked?
> Oh.  You don't.
> You just mindlessly repeat your talking points, like a dog reacting to a bell.



He bought the gun legally on Tuesday and his name was Bing.


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 28, 2022)

bodecea said:


> So you've abandoned "thoughts & prayers", eh?   Wasn't it working?


If more people were people of prayer, maybe it would get better, let me guess you disagree.


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 28, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Laughing?....like people on this thread?


Just at you


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 28, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> Define Crazy!!! Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't make them crazy, Just because they don't like commie Democrats doesn't make them crazy


People who shoot others in Walmart for one. 

Of course fascist Repubs can't see that.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 28, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> You are being purposely obtuse, high crime rates withing red states are due to the large Blue cities in that state


Are you saying blue states don't have large blue cities?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

surada said:


> He bought the gun legally on Tuesday and his name was Bing.


Why do you think this answers the questions put to you?


----------



## surada (Nov 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why do you think this answers the questions put to you?



Go back and read the thread.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

surada said:


> Go back and read the thread.


So...   you can't tell me how it answers my question.
As I thought.
Thank you


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 28, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> People who shoot others in Walmart for one.
> 
> Of course fascist Repubs can't see that.


It's the crazy not the gun


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 28, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> It's the crazy not the gun


Yeah. We need to take them from the crazies. The courts take to long.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Yeah. We need to take them from the crazies. The courts take to long.


You mean we need to lock up the crazies, as even without a firearm, they are a danger to themselves and others.
Let the courts sort it out.


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 28, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Yeah. We need to take them from the crazies. The courts take to long.


Do you get to decide who is crazy, because that will not fly, how will you decide?


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 28, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> Do you get to decide who is crazy, because that will not fly, how will you decide?


Good question. What do you think?

The police? The courts? Friends? Neighbors?


----------



## Frankenstein (Nov 28, 2022)

Catsnmeters said:


> Good question. What do you think?
> 
> The police? The courts? Friends? Neighbors?


It is a good question, it's the reason it won't happen. Intelligent people realize the danger in it, and how it would infringe upon the second. Can you not see the danger in your Neighbor, friends, courts and police using this to suit their needs. Can you come up with a full proof way to do it, where it can not be used against law abiding citizens.


----------



## Catsnmeters (Nov 28, 2022)

Frankenstein said:


> It is a good question, it's the reason it won't happen. Intelligent people realize the danger in it, and how it would infringe upon the second. Can you not see the danger in your Neighbor, friends, courts and police using this to suit their needs. Can you come up with a full proof way to do it, where it can not be used against law abiding citizens.


Yeah I don't there is one or we would have done it already.


----------



## Delldude (Nov 28, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> The rest of the world enforces their laws in a strict manor, and they don't have this huge victimhood class that constantly preys on white guilt whenever whites are involved with attempting to up hold law and order, and involved in the putting away of criminal's for awhile. It has become a serious problem in this country now.
> 
> We have the racist throwing the race card willy nilly, and we have the race baiters exploiting the situation every way that they can (keeping it stirred for political, agenda's, and power gaining or sustaining purposes).


The ones screaming racist the loudest are, in fact, themselves racist.


----------

